# **Post all your MTNL Triband Related Queries Here**



## techno_funky (Jul 16, 2006)

Due to member request's, I am starting this topic. 


Use this thread to post all your MTNL Triband related questions. Use it to get your MTNL Triband related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more! 
Use it to get all your answers!! 


Threads on MTNL Triband started after this sticky has been posted will be merged into this one.

**The above Edited version of grudgy's dataone thread **


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 16, 2006)

what speed did u get Mtnl triband broadband


----------



## True Geek (Jul 16, 2006)

200% of wat they promise, atleast in my case

I hv 256_unltd
and i generally get 600kbps+(d/l)
                    and 200kbps+(u/l)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 16, 2006)

wat area r u talking abt....
i get arnd 250kbps and upload is 300kbps..
i have 256 unlimited conn.


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 17, 2006)

How to Forward Port , In winxp sp2 , Using Norton antivirus ,Zone alarm Pro 6.5 and Mtnl's triband 590_NU with Dlink dsl 502-t, For Utorrent


----------



## anispace (Jul 17, 2006)

@truegeek
how can u get 600Kbps for a 256Kbps connection?

well i get 28KBps download and 30KBps upload for my connection(DSL590NU).

@ajatshatru
try this link>>
*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-502T/Utorrent.htm


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 17, 2006)

How can i get low pings for games , Iam using MTNL's tri band broadband internet . with dlink dsl502-t router


----------



## rollcage (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: A tutorial - How to use Bridge mode/Dial-up Mode in MTNL Dlink-502T*

I have TriBand 590_NU 256kbps, Router - DSL 502T
.............................................................................................

A tutorial - How to use Bridge mode/Dial-up Mode in MTNL Dlink-502T


I had done port forwarding .. Its safe ...but I am using bridge mode
.. which is better than pppoe mode
n no need of port forwarding n pathetic .. unpluging of adapter.
Better try bridge mode .. all worried will be gone

I asked the techi guy at MTNL .. when he called me, (bcoz the 1504 guy didnt know anything of port forwarding so he fwd the mail to higher people)
he said .. bridge mode is good too.. it doesnt need port forwarding.

................................................................................................

Step1: Open 192.168.1.1 in IE/Firefox

Step 2:

*img162.imageshack.us/img162/9946/11rg3.th.jpg

Step 3:

*img162.imageshack.us/img162/5171/25mf1.th.jpg

Step 4: 
now
Go To Settings 
n 
Reboot the router.

It will take a minute or two


Step 5:
..then in WinXP

Make a Dialup connection,,

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/285/37hp.th.jpg

Set Connection manually
...
Connect to BB using login name n password
... 
Name it - MTNL_Triband
...
User - Tel No.
Password - CA No.

.....................................................................................................

Reboot(not essential) 
.. then Dial <MTNL_Triband> 
you are done. 

There will be no error in Azureus. 
......................................................................................................


----------



## santu_29 (Aug 10, 2006)

i am not able to access hotmail, msn, microsoft, download.com, blogger.com, techrepublic.com and a few other sited. i am able to access them via a proxy but not directly. whats the problem. i have formatted my system 2 times  tried without the firewall but no use? PLEASE HELP anyone.....

fw- zonealarm
av- kaspersky


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 13, 2006)

No connection is always on , for plan 590 the rate the calculation is as follows

590+80=670 +12.24 % service tax and usage after 1gb in day will cost 1 re per MB. thats it and plan u have on phone


----------



## santu_29 (Aug 14, 2006)

sob no support.....


----------



## Stick (Aug 16, 2006)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> i am not able to access hotmail, msn, microsoft, download.com, blogger.com, techrepublic.com and a few other sited. i am able to access them via a proxy but not directly. whats the problem. i have formatted my system 2 times  tried without the firewall but no use? PLEASE HELP anyone.....
> 
> fw- zonealarm
> av- kaspersky



I think you must made some changes in setting with FW and AV. Make it default, if still have problem. Go directly to MTNL office or Call them on 1504 toll free number.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> LAN connected always ! ! !
> 
> 
> even after disconnecting my MTNL connection, icon of LAN connected is present in system tray ..... which makes further connection difficult ........ i have 2 restart my pc ........
> ...



me 2 having this problem..system doesn't restart after it and i have to reboot it manually.i don't know the solution...


----------



## mobilegeek (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you tried this --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=274428&postcount=8


----------



## leprechaun (Aug 30, 2006)

*cant enable firewall*

*CANNOT ENABLE FIREWALL IN DSL-502T*
guys i need your help. there are two issues:

*1)* initially when i got the mtnl connection, the router's firewall was enabled by default(i think i'm pretty sure about that) 
   but a few days ago, i had disabled the firewall of the router from the
router's page(192.168.1.1 > home > WAN) to be able to access a few programs.
but now when i want to enable it again, it just wont happen.
this is what happens:
       i goto the home tab. there i go and click on the WAN button.
       earlier the firewall pop-down menu used to show "enabled".
       but now, since it was disabled by me, i select "enable" from the
menu, and press the "apply" button at the bottom of the page.
       a short pop-up message asks me to reboot the modem. i press OK.
       the page starts to refresh automatically. but then nothing ever
happens.
       the net stops working, and i cant access the web.
       i'm thus forced to plug out the modem and the replug-in the power
supply.
       the net works again.
       but now when i again check the firewall status on the router, it
again says "disabled".


*2)* nextly, the port forwarding doesnt seem to be workking either.
wen i add new rules in the "user" defined rules, and press apply as and when required by it, the page refreshes, and never comes back... rebooting the router does not seem to have any effect, as i'm neither being able to add new rules nor modify previous rules.

i just cannot seem to get around these problems.
kindly help me resolve the issue.


----------



## rollcage (Aug 30, 2006)

the support is bad ... I dont think 1504 guyz will know the answers .. unless they fwd query to higher authority

1> after doin all steps, go to Setting> Reboot, and reboot from that too
may be that works

2> for port forwarding, .. what you mean that it isnt working .. I tried it worked
But as I said earlier too .. try the Bridge mode (my post above) I had a exchange of phone calls with techi at mtnl delhi dont remember his name, but this is true that He acknowledged .. once you are in bridge mode .. all your tensions go .. e.g. Port fwding, NAT error, Or the adapter removing to disconnect


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 2, 2006)

trib unlimited plan monthly rent has been reduced to Rs.949 pm, i will be changing over, my present plan is 590NU, however sify and a few others are giving unlimited plans at a much cheaper rate... could someone tell me if i should stick with mtnl or make  change of isp?


----------



## rollcage (Sep 2, 2006)

My experiance with MTNL has been good .. hardly ever slowdown
wen the phone was dead internet was working  (he he )

sify isnt good, airtel people say .. that there are many slowdowns here.

trib unlimited plan monthly rent has been reduced to Rs.949 pm ... this is good news .. but need to comedown more ..

unlimited is only in 256


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone tried the new games service on their Triband connection? It was meant to be free for 4 days on an introductory offer. My friend has been ripped pretty bad by MTNL, and has been billed for a data transfer of nearly 1.5GB on the NU plan. Beware! Backends of all the ISPs are pathetic.


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 3, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Anyone tried the new games service on their Triband connection? It was meant to be free for 4 days on an introductory offer. My friend has been ripped pretty bad by MTNL, and has been billed for a data transfer of nearly 1.5GB on the NU plan. Beware! Backends of all the ISPs are pathetic.


 even i am getting bills of around 1500pm so thats why i am changing to the unlimited plan... and hey whats this game service about?
__________
what the hell... i called up mtnl customer support and they say thay there is no such service like 'games on demand', i gave them the links of websites on the internet where the news about this service is there and they replied... 'shayad galati se chap gaya hoga...' lol... total sarkari...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2006)

I have 256 Unlimited connection but i got Rs 2271 bill payment of September month.what the hell with mtnl ?


----------



## mumbayite (Oct 7, 2006)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> even i am getting bills of around 1500pm so thats why i am changing to the unlimited plan... and hey whats this game service about?
> __________
> what the hell... i called up mtnl customer support and they say thay there is no such service like 'games on demand', i gave them the links of websites on the internet where the news about this service is there and they replied... 'shayad galati se chap gaya hoga...' lol... total sarkari...



HUH!
i called up MTNL Mumbai n asked em.. there is no 949 plan..
the only unlimited plan is the nite unmlimed plan.. the one i m in...

wit regards to the billin.. the thing in nite unlimited plan is to swtich off n on the router at nite 12am n mornin 8am

wer u referin to this unlimited usage plan fr mumbai?


----------



## santu_29 (Oct 8, 2006)

mumbayite said:
			
		

> HUH!
> i called up MTNL Mumbai n asked em.. there is no 949 plan..
> the only unlimited plan is the nite unmlimed plan.. the one i m in...
> 
> ...


well i have changed to the unlimited plan @949.. its great. you can checkout the tariffs at the delhi mtnl site. as far as mumbai is concerned well... i cant say...


----------



## subheet (Oct 13, 2006)

*Prob with UT-300r2u*

I hav got 199 plan. The problem is that though the internet is working fine, I am not able to open the 192.168.1.1 site. It asks for the login & password 2-3 times & after entering admin (the default one) again & again it shows the error 
*401 Unauthorized*

 Authorization required.

I hav tried resetting it twice but still its not wrkng.
The MTNL guys cudnt help much , it has already been two weeks & no engineer has come.(I give daily reminders ) 
Help me pls


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Prob with UT-300r2u*



			
				subheet said:
			
		

> I hav got 199 plan. The problem is that though the internet is working fine, I am not able to open the 192.168.1.1 site. It asks for the login & password 2-3 times & after entering admin (the default one) again & again it shows the error
> *401 Unauthorized*
> 
> Authorization required.
> ...



Type this:         
username: admin  
password: admin

in *192.168.1.1


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 14, 2006)

hey how much does the mtnl modem costs because i was planning to buy it in order to save 500 initial + 80 per month on modem rentals...


----------



## subheet (Oct 14, 2006)

*Mtnl*

Is it possible to open your account internet thru a MTNL router at
another place.
Or if I have two telephone lines both having the broadband connxion, can I swap between them to use one anothers' account.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys i am back in the cyber world. Got a MTNL TriB Unlimited connection today. working good, gentoo servers upgrading, open bsd firwall security updateing, life is sooooo full again, and i did mis this forum.


----------



## leprechaun (Oct 18, 2006)

guys thanks for the earlier help.. i restored my 502t to factory sdettings and now things are going fine... except for one...
i recently started using utorrent... so after  downloading the .torrent file, when i started downloading it using the USB connection, i was getting great speed... then i paused it for some reason... the nest time i started the PC to resume theb download, i had mto use the ethernet due to some reasons. and i got really suckky speeds... and also the utorrent status bar showed a warning flag, suggesting that there is some problem min your nnetwork config.... so i switched to the usb, and things were fine again... so i thought some sort of problems that wer there, might hacve been solved... so i switched back to ethernet... but again i got that same little flag warning in utorrent and sucky speed...
although i've applied the same port fwding rules to both interfaces in the 502t, and even disabled its firewall, i'm getting the same issues...
could anyone help me figure out that why is this taking place??
why shouold USB work and ethernet not?

PS:- i have NO sw firewall installed in my system and i'm using avg free antivirus, on WinXP SP2
__________
also, why i dont want to use the usb, is that it freezes somehow on my pc within a one/two hours max..
this is another issue... help please!


----------



## jeetu (Oct 20, 2006)

My experience of Mtnl Triband in Delhi is so far amazing.
In last 14 months the connection was down for less than 30 hours down combined in 2 seperate days.
After getting Rs 1399 (now 949) unlimited connection, torrents are now blazing fast almost (28-31 kb per second) download speed. Thats nearly 100 MB per hour Since it uses a static ip, even it connects faster with static ip setting in my Dlink 502T router.
Can't wait for 512 unlimited connection?
For people having trouble with torrents put your local ip adress, ex- 192.168.1.2/3/3 etc in DMZ under router setting. DMZ is a minor security risk , torrents works at optimum speed. Presently downloading around 40-50 GB per month.

Now my question- Since there is no 512 kbps unlimited connection from MTNL yet. It is possible to combine 2 seperate 256 connection on one computer (with WinXP) to get 512 kbps effective speed?

P.S. I use Azureus for torrent (no nat error thus far) and getright for http.
If anyone facing torrent issue contact me at cricketmater@yahoo.com or here.


----------



## rohus24 (Oct 31, 2006)

jeetu said:
			
		

> My experience of Mtnl Triband in Delhi is so far amazing.
> In last 14 months the connection was down for less than 30 hours down combined in 2 seperate days.
> After getting Rs 1399 (now 949) unlimited connection, torrents are now blazing fast almost (28-31 kb per second) download speed. Thats nearly 100 MB per hour Since it uses a static ip, even it connects faster with static ip setting in my Dlink 502T router.
> Can't wait for 512 unlimited connection?
> ...



ya its possible.ull have to use da bridge mode
but u shud have another tel connection.
__________


			
				jeetu said:
			
		

> My experience of Mtnl Triband in Delhi is so far amazing.
> In last 14 months the connection was down for less than 30 hours down combined in 2 seperate days.
> After getting Rs 1399 (now 949) unlimited connection, torrents are now blazing fast almost (28-31 kb per second) download speed. Thats nearly 100 MB per hour Since it uses a static ip, even it connects faster with static ip setting in my Dlink 502T router.
> Can't wait for 512 unlimited connection?
> ...


ya its possible.ull have to use da bridge mode
but u shud have another tel connection.u can connect 1 in lan card,while another in the usb.
__________


			
				subheet said:
			
		

> Is it possible to open your account internet thru a MTNL router at
> another place.
> Or if I have two telephone lines both having the broadband connxion, can I swap between them to use one anothers' account.



u cant open ur acc in another place(atleast not in mumbai) due 2 theri port binding feature

no i dont think u can swap ur connexion


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 31, 2006)

i called 1500 today because i was planning to change to mtnl.. 

they said that the mtnl registration charges (Rs. 1300) have been waived off till November 15.

right now i have sify connection for which i have already taken  a one month pack which expires on 25 nov.

my question is that if i apply on nov 14 and suppose they install the connection on 20nov. .then will i be charged any registration charges? (they calculate reg charges form the date of application or the date of installaion??)

also, how many days does it NORMALLY take to install the connection after application?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres my Q.
i have Mtnl 199 Plan with D-link Router(as i was one of the first people to apply 4 it)
now can i use both ethernet and usb connectivity at the same time 4 my internet?


----------



## king007 (Nov 2, 2006)

yes u can, u can connect usb to laptop and ethernet to desktop or even vice versa and use the same connection on 2 pc's simultaneously but the bandwidth gets divided. So u attach more computers the bandwidth gets further divided and connection becomes slower....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## nfsfan (Nov 5, 2006)

is there any such scheme in mtnl that converts ur rs 199  -400mb plan into night unlimited after paying 100 bucks extra...one of my frnds told that the person who came to install the connection at his place told him.i enquired at 1500 and as usual they acted foolishly and dint give a proper reply.anybody knows about it?and has the game pack started in mtnl as well?


----------



## seattleite (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Guys,
            I had a question which if you can answer will be really helpful and highly appreciated. 

I have no idea about the quality of the MTNL broadband connection and I am planning to get on at my place in Bombay for one month. I will be coming to Bombay and staying at my parents place and asked my brother to get the best internet connection available in Bombay. He said MTNL is the one and hence I am gettin it.

My question for you is which tariff plan will be appropriate for me. I want to connect to servers here in the US and work from Bombay. It will be a simple putty connection to Unix boxes and most of my work will be done at night time.

I was thinking the number 5 connection here *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm will be appropriate for me.

Do you think 256Kbps will be enough. Is the connection what they say and always that good, especially at night ?

Thanks so much for your inputs


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm.. I was wondering if you could use BSNL router with MTNL .. I am having Huawei MT 882 provided by BSNL and now I am in Bombay .. 

I can program the router (  good at it) .. But just wanted a confirmation as MTNL support people keep transferring me from one guy to another saying he'll tell or she'll confirm ..


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2006)

nfsfan said:
			
		

> is there any such scheme in mtnl that converts ur rs 199  -400mb plan into night unlimited after paying 100 bucks extra...one of my frnds told that the person who came to install the connection at his place told him.i enquired at 1500 and as usual they acted foolishly and dint give a proper reply.anybody knows about it?and has the game pack started in mtnl as well?




No. Theres no such thing as that. 

You can change your plan to a higher plan by writing them an application.

But giving just Rs.100 extra wont change ur plan from 400 MB to TriB_NU !

Sorry
__________


			
				mumbayite said:
			
		

> HUH!
> i called up MTNL Mumbai n asked em.. there is no 949 plan..
> the only unlimited plan is the nite unmlimed plan.. the one i m in...
> 
> ...



So far, only Delhi MTNL has an unlimited plan...

Mumbai MTNL has the Night Unlimited plan, But no Total Unlimited.

I have called them up several times, but to no avail.

I think all guys from Mumbai here should make a petition.

We need a Unlimited plan in Mumbai !!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2006)

seattleite said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> I had a question which if you can answer will be really helpful and highly appreciated.
> 
> I have no idea about the quality of the MTNL broadband connection and I am planning to get on at my place in Bombay for one month. I will be coming to Bombay and staying at my parents place and asked my brother to get the best internet connection available in Bombay. He said MTNL is the one and hence I am gettin it.
> ...


 
well try the NIght Plan..........


----------



## kumaramesh (Nov 17, 2006)

I have an MTNL 256kbps unlimited account, and have been provided with a UTStar ADSL router. My connection dies automatically after a while, with the duration ranging from a few minutes to a few hours (usully averaging 1 1/2 hours, but fluctuating greatly). While the network continues to be shown as being connected, there is no data transfer. Restarting the computer is the only way to counter this problem, after which it works just fine for a few minutes (or hours) and dies again. I use win xp sp2. Please advice.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you tried troubleshooting and isolating the problem ?


Is the ADSL LED on the Router still ON when you encounter no data transfer or active connection ?
Does you house have parallel connection(s) ?
Tried rebooting _just_ the router, instead of the computer ?
When the connection drops, have you ever logged in to *192.168.1.1/ and seen the "Status" of your connection ?

Thanks!!


----------



## kumaramesh (Nov 17, 2006)

I do not have any parallel connections, and the ADSL light continues to shine bright when the connection drops. I am not able to log into 192.168.1.1 (.2 in my case since I connect through the USB port) when the conection drops, and rebooting the router makes my laptop hang. Any suggestions?


----------



## sks (Nov 21, 2006)

*Sharing one CPE on 2 phone lines*

Hi guys,

I'm already using DSL Nu plan on a phone no. X and planning to subcribe for DSL combo (comes with phone line connection).

My querry is:
Can I surf the web using my old DSL NU account on this new phone line through the CPE that came with DSL NU.

Thanks


----------



## naru (Nov 25, 2006)

*Troubled Triband*

Hi,

I run XP without SP2, so no question of firewall. But my network connection settings says "firewalled". Why?

Also, I just installed uTorrent and I'm getting this error:

"error opening Windows firewall 0x80040154
unable to map UPnP port"

I tried port forwarding, but even then I get this error:

"Error! Port 40091 does not appear to be open."

"Please make absolutely sure that PeerGuardian2 or Protowall is allowing utorrent.com (72.20.34.145) in either of those programs. Those of you using ipfilter.dat should make sure the list does not include the website's IP. After making sure of this, re-run this test by refreshing the page (F5). "

I've got the D-Link 502-T router connected to the USB.

Plz help


----------



## gauravmathur86 (Nov 27, 2006)

hi guys...

i am shifting from hathway to mtnl triband

first of all what is this adsl modem they provide with the connection....?? is it same as the router..???

and second of all......what is the diff b/w these 2 packages they have...


DSL 949 and TriB Unlimited 

these can be found here.....
*delhi.mtnl.net.in/commercial/broadband_tariff.htm

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I was wondering if you could use BSNL router with MTNL .. I am having Huawei MT 882 provided by BSNL and now I am in Bombay ..
> 
> I can program the router (  good at it) .. But just wanted a confirmation as MTNL support people keep transferring me from one guy to another saying he'll tell or she'll confirm ..



I think tht is quite possible coz both use the same technology...
well you can try with sum1 who has MTNL conn...


----------



## samrulez (Nov 27, 2006)

How about the 1GB & Night Unlimited plan??? Anyone using it??? Howz it???


----------



## gauravmathur86 (Nov 27, 2006)

oh man.....no one is answering me.... 



			
				gauravmathur86 said:
			
		

> hi guys...
> 
> i am shifting from hathway to mtnl triband
> 
> ...


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

gauravmathur86 said:
			
		

> oh man.....no one is answering me....


 This is the modem they are providing
*www.alphanetworks.com/asl_2300.htm
It can be connected to both USB as well as Ethernet port. It is and is not a router. By both things I mean that you can connect it as a router for a single system...it will provide you with basic protection...provide you IP filters and basic router functionality. You can also connect it to a real router and it will work flawlessly in a network.

As for the plans...this 949/- plan is currently limited till 30/11/2006 but as we know about MTNL...they will surely extend the scheme and might make it permanent. Currently mentioning both the plans on same page is just a mistake. You can call the customer care and just tell them that you want 256kbps unlimited...they will understand


----------



## gauravmathur86 (Nov 28, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> This is the modem they are providing
> *www.alphanetworks.com/asl_2300.htm
> It can be connected to both USB as well as Ethernet port. It is and is not a router. By both things I mean that you can connect it as a router for a single system...it will provide you with basic protection...provide you IP filters and basic router functionality. You can also connect it to a real router and it will work flawlessly in a network.
> 
> As for the plans...this 949/- plan is currently limited till 30/11/2006 but as we know about MTNL...they will surely extend the scheme and might make it permanent. Currently mentioning both the plans on same page is just a mistake. You can call the customer care and just tell them that you want 256kbps unlimited...they will understand


 
Hi...thanks for replying...

as far as i know and i have seen .... poeple who are using MTNL Triband have this modem/router....*files.dlink.com.au/products/DSL-502T/images/DSL-502T_(High_Res).jpg

i confirmed it with the call center also......

and as for the plan.....ya...they are the same....no difference at all....lol...


----------



## gauravmathur86 (Nov 29, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> yesterday i formated my machine .... & installed XP again ......
> 
> bt i 4got 2 record or rite what MTNL guys did after attaching my router 2 pc, ie some settings in IE 6 ..... could somebody tell me or guide me ?


 
you can ask your ip from the mtnl poeple...and as far as the router settings are concerned...you must have got a user manual/guide to setup your router...??


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 1, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> yesterday i formated my machine .... & installed XP again ......
> 
> bt i 4got 2 record or rite what MTNL guys did after attaching my router 2 pc, ie some settings in IE 6 ..... could somebody tell me or guide me ?



I assume you have just reinstalled the OS and didnt touch the router. !! 
Meaning, your router settings ae intact.

Now, all you have to do it create a Local Area Connection with the IP and DNS set to "Obtain Automatically" in the TCP/IP Properties.

Thats it...
__________


			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> How about the 1GB & Night Unlimited plan??? Anyone using it??? Howz it???



Yea,

Been using it for the past 7-8 months now. Works flawlessly.

ALthough I wish I had a 24-hour unlimited


----------



## jeetu (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is my response for some of the above querries.
It is still a sad state of affair that there is no unlimited 256 kbps plan for mumbai. I use it, although it has closed last month. My account page still shows that I am using 256kbps unlimited. It gives around 50 GB download per month. I think within 6 months 512 kbps ulmited will be available, which will enable people to watch live streaming movies at decent quality.
ADSL routers are notoriously bad with power fluctuation. This is the biggest reson for random disconnection other is that telephone phone line is not properly set-up. If your telephone gives too much hissing sound, that get for telephone line fixed with local lines-mam. Best remedy against power fluctuation is to connect Router with UPS. That should reduce some disconnections. It has helped me. Sometimes when i do get disconnected i turned off my router for 2 minutes then turn it on. Sometime without a 2 minute break, the connection won't get established. There is no need to restart your PC.
For people with port forwarding issues, it depends upon the router you are using, using bridge connection should solve this prblem on 90% of the case. Dlink 502-T is very simple to configure as it gives lots of options.


----------



## cooler2005 (Dec 4, 2006)

jeetu said:
			
		

> Here is my response for some of the above querries.
> It is still a sad state of affair that there is no unlimited 256 kbps plan for mumbai. I use it, although it has closed last month. My account page still shows that I am using 256kbps unlimited. It gives around 50 GB download per month. I think within 6 months 512 kbps ulmited will be available, which will enable people to watch live streaming movies at decent quality.
> ADSL routers are notoriously bad with power fluctuation. This is the biggest reson for random disconnection other is that telephone phone line is not properly set-up. If your telephone gives too much hissing sound, that get for telephone line fixed with local lines-mam. Best remedy against power fluctuation is to connect Router with UPS. That should reduce some disconnections. It has helped me. Sometimes when i do get disconnected i turned off my router for 2 minutes then turn it on. Sometime without a 2 minute break, the connection won't get established. There is no need to restart your PC.
> For people with port forwarding issues, it depends upon the router you are using, using bridge connection should solve this prblem on 90% of the case. Dlink 502-T is very simple to configure as it gives lots of options.



thanks jeetu....solved my issues....and i will be going for the DSL 949 plan...which has unlimited download and upload too...


----------



## himmay007 (Dec 5, 2006)

HEY GUYZ IM NEW TO THIS BROADBAND WORLD 
I M USING MTNL TRIBAND Rs.949 PLAN (UNLIMITED ONE)
i have a question
CAN i share this MTNL connection. I mean can i use this single connection on two computers.
ANY HELP IN THIS REGARD WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## jeetu (Dec 11, 2006)

himmay007 said:
			
		

> HEY GUYZ IM NEW TO THIS BROADBAND WORLD
> I M USING MTNL TRIBAND Rs.949 PLAN (UNLIMITED ONE)
> i have a question
> CAN i share this MTNL connection. I mean can i use this single connection on two computers.
> ANY HELP IN THIS REGARD WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED.


 
Actually connecting 2 pc to router is very easy, Nearly all routers can connect to PC by either USB or Ethernet port, So connect one pc to usb other to Lan from your router.
For more than 2 pc (upto 8), connect router and pc's through HUB and enjoy. For best result connect router to "Link/Act" of Hub.
Tested upto 6 pc sharing Internet connection without problem.


----------



## cooler2005 (Dec 15, 2006)

hi guys...

has any of you tried port forwarding in the router..??

i've head that it helps in increasing your download speed when downlaoding from torrents...and it never give a NAT error (when checking from Azuerus)..

is it possible to do port forwarding in the DSL-502T router..??

Thanks


----------



## rollcage (Dec 16, 2006)

cooler2005 said:
			
		

> hi guys...
> 
> has any of you tried port forwarding in the router..??
> 
> ...


Its posted on the 1st page .. you should read the whole thread dude ..



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> I have TriBand 590_NU 256kbps, Router - DSL 502T
> .............................................................................................
> 
> A tutorial - How to use Bridge mode/Dial-up Mode in MTNL Dlink-502T
> ...


----------



## cooler2005 (Dec 19, 2006)

oh..thanks dude.....my mistake i did'nt search for it....

thankss

PS==>> but will my azuerus still give me nat errors if I don't do this port forward thing and the bridge thing u just told me..??



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> Its posted on the 1st page .. you should read the whole thread dude ..


----------



## fazcorp_88 (Jan 22, 2007)

are u guys getting speeds of upto 2mbps regardless of the plan i got the speed of 2mbps for 4-5 days and i was shocked since i am having 590 night unlimited but now it's back to normal (damit)


----------



## rollcage (Jan 22, 2007)

cooler2005 said:
			
		

> oh..thanks dude.....my mistake i did'nt search for it....
> 
> thankss


welcome dude ..  
since you are new..I would advise you to read all the pages before replying or asking something. Its my own experience ... sometimes the question is already asked as in this case  



> PS==>> but will my azuerus still give me nat errors if I don't do this port forward thing and the bridge thing u just told me..??


Yes .. I did the portforwarding in pppoe mode .. but sometimes it still shows the error.
Where as in Bridge mode .. It works fine. No diff in speed. 


Infact the most effective feature is .. when you shutdown ur PC, the BB is disconnected. I have paid too much in begining months .. when the router was not switched off .. and the day limit was gone in days  
this is helpful for Night Unlimited users and other users too who schedule the windows to shutdown.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 25, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> can any1 plz tell me, how 2 kill connection tray application (MTNL net connecttion) ?


 I didnt get you what do you mean .. killing the application as far I know there is no application.

which mode you have - Dial up ??




> sometimes inspite of switching off router it doesnt go off ......... & hangs my system if i click on restart button ........ have 2 manually start it again .....


 you mean after unpluging the Adapter, its still running ?


----------



## aniruddhc (Jan 26, 2007)

I got a problem. When I access the net via Triband 256kbps, I dont get an uninterrupted connection. After some 1/2 hr, it reconnects again, therefore, I loose all active  connections and stuff. Then after like 1-2 hrs, all the router lights are stable and the net doesnt work. What is the problem and how do I solve it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 27, 2007)

Do u have parallel lines connected to your telephone?
if yes then that might be a certain cause for frequent disconnections...
disconnect all except one telephone that is through the splitter and then try connecting for an hour or two...


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 28, 2007)

same problem is with me..the connection tray remains in the taskbar even ater disconnecting...


----------



## rollcage (Jan 31, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @rollcage ....... its triband connection ..........



oh ho dude ... I didnt say Dial up old days wala ...

Read my previous post again .. I mean WHICH MODE ??
Dont confuse it with Dialup Modem 56kbps .. 

So ..

which mode PPPoE ? or Bridge ? 

>In PPPOE the net is always on as soon as you switch on the Router

>In Bridge, Router is on but the Net is on only when you want, i.e. after Dialing the Connection


..
@tech_mastermind


Yes it happened with me too. 
 it was the problem when I was using Router on USB, it sometimes hang
 If you are have LAN Card .. switch to LAN, there is no use leaving LAN empty.
.. also check for spyware or adware
switch to bridge .. in that case you can easily disconnect from task bar


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2007)

No you cant kill that in pppoe, but.. in dialup mode you can, 

I have faced similar problem, there is some bug in this USB driver
it hangs sometimes in windows xp, and meanwhile get a lan card which cost just 200rs, using broadband on lan is always recomended.

..* switch to Dialup Mode*


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Not in my case ax3...


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 6, 2007)

can any body tell me why mtnl is giving only 400mb free while bsnl is give 1gb free on 250rs plan


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> can any body tell me why mtnl is giving only 400mb free



because they are greedy.


----------



## Ajatshatru (Mar 9, 2007)

Does MTNL broadband had dyanmic or static IP ??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

MTNL has dynamic ip by default but if you want to have static ip you have to pay around 5000 bucks a year or so...


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 11, 2007)

My friend has got MTL triband and e wants to know that whether upload is counted in download limit. He has asked about it with MTNL officers and they said upload is not counted but he still wants to get confirm. So plz help


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

^They counts upload also..


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

^usb


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 11, 2007)

NO they don't count upload


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 11, 2007)

They don't count uploads atleast in my case!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 11, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> They don't count uploads atleast in my case!



ya they don't count upload but if u upload 10 mb data u download 1mb


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 11, 2007)

r u all sure that upload is not counted


----------



## rollcage (Mar 11, 2007)

Upload not Counted 



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> connectivity with USB or LAN ?
> 
> which is the best or get fast speed .......


*
Its always .. ALWAYS.. always.. Better To Use LAN on Bridge *  

Thought mtnl old ppl install at usb on PPPoE, 
but its recommended to switch to LAN if you have in your PC or Laptop.
and Change the mode to Bridge for better connectivity.
USB gives problem.


----------



## eddie (Mar 12, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> and Change the mode to Bridge for better connectivity.


 I am currently using TriB Unlimited on PPPoE mode with DHCP mode. Can you please tell me why is Bridge mode better and how will it improve my connectivity?


----------



## mns.saraf (Mar 12, 2007)

i receive too much fluctuations in downloading speed
can any one help me to improve my downloading speed
mtnl 590 NU, roughter GLB-502T, utorrent


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 12, 2007)

^^In torrents you are bound to get variable speeds...its only with FTP that you can expect a pretty constant speed..


----------



## rollcage (Mar 13, 2007)

@eddie
you can read the earlier pages, I have also mentioned how you can do it.
In Short, USB gives error n hangs computer therefore lan, 
and PPPoE or Bridge - 
1.under bridge mode Its in your hands when to connect. 
2.Most importantly you don't have to remove the adapter everytime to disconnect or reconnect. 
3. You don't need port forwarding for torrents, just use port between 49k - 65k
bye4now


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 14, 2007)

MTNL hass only increased the speed for those subscribers who have volume plan and not for all, so MTNL can get more revneue, so our Hon'ble IT Minister has lied This seems to be Year of fraudband than broadband, MTNL still charges 20Rs/ hr for 256 speed, check yourself *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm ... talk of internet revolution. Talk of plan with 2 Mbps plan giving just 400 mb data, its like FERARI with 1 ltr of petrol..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 14, 2007)

And yes the Combo Plan in Delhi too has not been upgraded to 2mbps...
It was the most attractive plan by MTNL and many have opted for it and hence MTNL has been shrewed in not increasing its speed...


----------



## subheet (Mar 22, 2007)

*Blocking Internet traffic*

Can any one tell me if there is a method by which I can stop/block Uploading or Downloading one or both at a time ??

Got MTNL BB 199


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 27, 2007)

is it true that .. night unlimited plan of 590 is  restricted to 256 kbps instead of 2 mbps ? any mtnl user in mumbai ..

also what if we dont want to use the net connection for a month then  we have to pay the safe custody charges per month?  ... if we have our own modem .


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> same problem ......... cant view previous months (MARCH) usage details .......... do u have same problem ?



Working fine for me (Mozilla Firefox Browser)


----------



## santu_29 (Apr 4, 2007)

i am getting download speed af around 20-26 kb/s since january. ive complained to tech support(1504) but it dosent help. i also contacted the area manager, nehru place, mr. Anil Kumar Gupta, and he said he cant give speeds more than that. i told him i was getting speeds of 31kb/s for the last 2 years and suddenly what happened.. he says pata nahi.. pls contact GM and DGM broadband, mtnl. i told him that as per TRAI you cant call it broadband if speeds are below 256kbps(32kb/s), also told him that why should i pay for low speeds.. reply was again 'pata nahi..', i called 1504 and asked for GM or DGM broadband here in Delhi.. again the reply was.. 'pata nahi...'.. dont know how do i contact them.. my triband connection is 256 unlimited. anyone else facing speed problems pls take it to the respective area managers and can anyone give me the contact of the gm or dgm broadband, delhi.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

change to airtel or something


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 4, 2007)

even iam getting low speed ,after their so called 2 mbps plan for restricted one 
iam one 590_NU plan


----------



## eddie (Apr 5, 2007)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> dont know how do i contact them..


 *delhi.mtnl.net.in/gm_dgm.htm


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> *delhi.mtnl.net.in/gm_dgm.htm


Thnks man.......me facing a similar type of problem........


----------



## santu_29 (Apr 5, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> *delhi.mtnl.net.in/gm_dgm.htm


 they are not gm and dgm of broadband unit.. anyway
GM Broadband- 23328823  23317733
DGM Broadband- 23752624
...
 i wrote to the GM and spoke with the dgm.. dgm says im not going to give more than 25kb/s at any cost its good enough for you.. blah blah.. finally i wrote to trai.. but am doubtful if trai is going to do anything...
so what next?
what are the trai norms.. is it that i can be compensated if speeds are below 32kb/s.. didnt trai say that any company claiming to provide broadband must give speeds of 32kb/s(min)??


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

guys look at this...we can sue MTNL for this......

TRAI's Broadband policy


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2007)

Earlier i was getting speed of 32-33 KBps and now 25-26KBps


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

^^ the speed is really down down down down......**** MTNL


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I don't get download speed above 27KBPS...earlier it was around 31KBPS...
But this was bound to happen with increasing the number of connections..


----------



## santu_29 (Apr 5, 2007)

what are the trai norms.. is it that i can be compensated if speeds are below 32kb/s.. didnt trai say that any company claiming to provide broadband must give speeds of 32kb/s(min)?? anyone knows about the trai guidelines..


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> what are the trai norms.. is it that i can be compensated if speeds are below 32kb/s.. didnt trai say that any company claiming to provide broadband must give speeds of 32kb/s(min)?? anyone knows about the trai guidelines..



look at my post earlier.....

*www.trai.gov.in/broadbandpolicy.asp


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> now i do get 0.0 kbps ........ WOW ! ! ! ........
> 
> 
> downloading @ such a FAST SPEED ........



0.0 kbps ?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> does this happen 2 u ?



Sometimes


----------



## MysticDews (Apr 12, 2007)

How do i check how much have i downloaded for the current billing cycle??

M using mtnl mumbai's 199 plan.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2007)

MysticDews said:
			
		

> How do i check how much have i downloaded for the current billing cycle??
> 
> M using mtnl mumbai's 199 plan.



*register.bol.net.in/htmlui_en/index.html


----------



## MysticDews (Apr 12, 2007)

@ax3
thanks a lot friend!!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 19, 2007)

can u tell more about d unlimited plan:
i mean speed,hidden costs etc . i have triband right now


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2007)

^ Speed - 256kbps. Hidden costs - None


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @MysticDews ....... ur welcomed .......
> 
> hey ppl,
> 
> ...



It works if you have Dynamic IP


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> MTNL Triband has Dynamic IP , right na ???



Nope


----------



## eddie (Apr 28, 2007)

If you are user of Unlimited plan then you are given a static IP and you should be happy...not shocked...static IPs cost a lot my dear friend.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2007)

It works only in Dynamic IP.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2007)

I have unlimited plan and it doesn't work for me.


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> so Y ip renewing through DOS , not working ???
> 
> tried all 3 commands .......


 You don't have unlimited account?


----------



## eddie (May 1, 2007)

Then your IP "should" renew at every connect but it is MTNL...you can never be sure as to what they'll do


----------



## kumarmohit (May 2, 2007)

I was thinking about how breezy the MTNL conn is. I have been using it for 3 months now and I even forget my ADSL router/modem's IP address sometimes. Earlier I used Sify and in 3 months time, I had become aware of its working in and out. While there has been a big loss in learning opportunity, MTNL conn has been like coming home from the Sify's Naarkaa prison.


----------



## sharmard20 (May 7, 2007)

Please Give Me The Exact Mtnl Site From Where I Could Know My Daily Usage Of Mtnl Delhi Triband Usage To Keep It In Limit Of 500mb Monthly.
For This I Have To Register Or Make Any User Id Please Guide Me In Details
Last Month I Have Received Bill Of  1500 Mb Downloading In Combo Scheme Wehre Only 500mb Is Free
I Shall Be Thankfuly 
Sharma Rd


----------



## eddie (May 7, 2007)

^ Here is the site
*register.bol.net.in/htmlui_en/index.html

If you did not change anything then your telephone number is your user ID and your CA no. is your password.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 10, 2007)

today speed is very slow on triband , is every one face same problem


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> today speed is very slow on triband , is every one face same problem



Yep today speed is very slow


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 10, 2007)

from delhi


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

Now Internet is working fine


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 10, 2007)

^^In the morning it reminded me of my dial-up days...


----------



## mobilegeek (May 14, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> yes it does bt have 2 manually switch ON & OFF the router ...... might break the button ........
> 
> so thats y needed a solution ........ do u have it ...... plz post ......


1. if you are on static ip then you cant expect a diff ip everytime.

2. as for breaking the button of router, it might seems silly to some but its a problem. 

Waise arent you using the Dialup mode to connect and reconnect.


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2007)

well if we watch videos online like in youtube.then does that comes under the download rate.
i mean if we watch videos online then does that influence our download.
will the bill get affected from this.
please do reply.


----------



## eddie (May 16, 2007)

Yes the videos will be counted as downloads. Have no doubts about that...


----------



## Third Eye (May 17, 2007)

Internet is running slow today 

Edit: Working fine now


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2007)

from where(link) to check your bill position for this broadband in mtnl mumbai.
i tried but didnt found any link for mtnl mumbai.


----------



## eddie (May 17, 2007)

^ Put your phone number as user name and CA number as password
*register.mtnl.net.in/


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

Whats the speed you guys are getting on 590 NU plan b/w 12 to 8?How much data have u downloaded during this time?


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2007)

guys does online gamming also influences the download bill.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> guys does online gamming also influences the download bill.


I think so.


----------



## Third Eye (May 17, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> guys does online gamming also influences the download bill.



Yes


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2007)

well this month my mtnl broadband bill has come too high.they have showed that every day i have downloaded a huge amt of stuff.i have 400mb free download pm.

but the fact is that i used to watch one or two songs in youtube of length about 4-5min.and used to play sa online.
but according to me that should not make the amt this much large.
so my query is does online gamming like sa multiplayer
influence the download.and how much.

what other factors can influence the download bill.

(well when we open an webpage that also gets downloaded i think. so will that also influence the download bill.)

heres the sample of my one day bill.

date/time ./ upload bytes/ dnld bytes/ duration

1.4.07 / 387569 / 2267483 / 12min.

and guys my ip address as shown in bill varies eg in one it is##.###.20.153
and in another it is ##.###.36.102.

but the tel no and mac id as shown in bill are same.
well is it ok.


----------



## eddie (May 17, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> but the fact is that i used to watch one or two songs in youtube of length about 4-5min.and used to play sa online.
> but according to me that should not make the amt this much large.
> so my query is does online gamming like sa multiplayer
> influence the download.and how much.
> ...


Everything you do online and that means...EVERYTHING...is counted as data transfer. Even your chatting is counted as data transfer. You need to keep constant vigil on what you do with that small limit. Every video on youtube which is 4-5 mins should be around 10-15 MB (or more) so 2 videos mean 30 MB per day (or more) of just video watching.





> and guys my ip address as shown in bill varies eg in one it is##.###.20.153
> and in another it is ##.###.36.102.
> 
> but the tel no and mac id as shown in bill are same.
> well is it ok.


 Your IP changes with sessions. It is ok and not a problem.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

register.bol.net.in does this site shows the correct usage?


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Everything you do online and that means...EVERYTHING...is counted as data transfer. Even your chatting is counted as data transfer.



thanks for your reply.well then please suggest how should i use the net within 400mb download limit. i mean if i dont download anything at all but only surf various sites.then according to you how much download it will make on a month.


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> register.bol.net.in does this site shows the correct usage?



Yeah


----------



## prateek_san (May 18, 2007)

do any of u guys getting 25-28 KBps download speed in the unlimited plan at Delhi .....cuz im getting this speed since march end i think.....


----------



## eddie (May 18, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> thanks for your reply.well then please suggest how should i use the net within 400mb download limit. i mean if i dont download anything at all but only surf various sites.then according to you how much download it will make on a month.


 Again it depends on what kind of sites your surf or how much you surf. If you surf sites with lots of multimedia content and large pictures regularly for long then you will obviously cross your limit but if you surf normal sites for not-so-long...then you should be able to stay in limits. I would recommend installing a bandwidth monitor and checking your data transfer statistics regularly. Also do the same on the MTNL site I linked to earlier. This will help you know when to stop using your net altogether and not cross your limits.


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> do any of u guys getting 25-28 KBps download speed in the unlimited plan at Delhi .....cuz im getting this speed since march end i think.....



I am getting this speed too.
Unlimited plan


----------



## prateek_san (May 18, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> I am getting this speed too.
> Unlimited plan



cant we do anything... ???? cant we complain ????


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> cant we do anything... ???? cant we complain ????



We can't do anything


----------



## prateek_san (May 18, 2007)

damn we r paying 949 pm for a 256 kbps connection and TRAI's has no connection below that speed is broadband.....and we cant do anything 

im gonna sue this ppl now....pls support me guys..


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> damn we r paying *949* pm for a 256 kbps connection


Correction -> Rs 1232


----------



## prateek_san (May 18, 2007)

yeah with all the fcking taxes and rent


----------



## gaurav21r (May 19, 2007)

Is the Airtel 999 Unltd plan better?


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

^No


----------



## ankitsagwekar (May 20, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> damn we r paying 949 pm for a 256 kbps connection and TRAI's has no connection below that speed is broadband.....and we cant do anything
> 
> im gonna sue this ppl now....pls support me guys..



ya mtnl s*** they give only 400mb for Rs200 while bsnl give 1GB
 i m with u


----------



## prateek_san (May 20, 2007)

^ thanks for the support.....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 21, 2007)

Iam usin MTNL tri-band but iam not able to open for near about two to three 
months , it give gives error and says "timed out"


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 21, 2007)

I had a strange problem.I started using the net at 11 pm last night and then i disconnected it and then connected it again but wasnt able to surf the net.Its happening for the last 2 days.It means if i am using the net then i cant disconnect otherwise the net wont work.What kind of problem is this?


----------



## prateek_san (May 21, 2007)

guys MTNL is really starting to piss me off now..... whole day their server was down today.....  .....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

i have mtnl night unlimited plan and have been happilly downloading for the past few weeks. however, yesterday torrents just refused to work. i was gettin 0 seeds and 0 peers with a very popular torrent (about 20,000 uploaders). i hop the prob is only temp


----------



## Biren (Jun 8, 2007)

i have connected a speedstream 4100 Siemens ( Modem only) which was earlier configured using an sbc@globalnet connection.......what changes do i need to make it work............
the tests for ATM,PPPoE and authentication fail
Username: phone no.
pw: CAN

after entering auth info...it says server is busy :O


all lights green.... xp says lan connected at 100 mbps .....but no internet activity

Plz help since i want to get rid of the Rs 80 rental


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 10, 2007)

I am getting very low speed for the past 2 days in 256 mb night unlimited plan.Currently my bandwidth is 117kbps


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 10, 2007)

I am too getting low speed


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 10, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> I am too getting low speed


Are u in New Delhi?And which plan are you using?Whats the speed are u getting?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 19, 2007)

@gaurav_indian: Yeah delhi and i have unlimited plan.

Internet is running slow since yesterday


----------



## Peter Parker (Aug 4, 2007)

Spam*effectsofpheromones.supersized.org/


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 4, 2007)

MTNL is available in Delhi and Mumbai only.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 6, 2007)

Guys India is one of the worst countries in terms of Internet/broadband connectivity.Look at some European countries people sit on 2MBPS to 10MBPs unlimited connections at a paltry 10$-40$(~Rs430 to Rs1920).And even free in some of the countries.I don't think This is the right direction for India to proceed,I mean guys Broadband connectivity is the future with streaming videos and video on demand posing serious threat to idiot boxes(read T.V.).I hope the prices will drop drastically in Delhi within 1-2 years owing to the Upcoming commonwealth games.MTNL has proposed to set up wifi zones at some Important lacations and will provide high speed Broadbands(max speeds 2.4MB as far as I remember) just like mobile phones wirelessely.I can't wait.

 One more thing where is that 2mbps broadband MTNL advertised so furiously .I have restricted plan and I still get 256KBPS.This is pure s***.

 And MTNL is really greedy with no concern whatsoever for customers.They save a lot of money by hiring Neanderthals to sit and say stupid things at their Call centres.

I HATE MTNL BUT I HAVE NO OTHER OPTION!!!!

And anyone of you know how to have 2mbps unlimited plan??I am willing to pay upto 3000P.M. for this.I am from Delhi.

Please pardon me for my not so good english.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 11, 2007)

ANybody in mumbai ,is your MTNL working good .I ve got a random sites  ( read : quite a critical ones) not opening at all until I reboot the router a couple of times.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

me toh getting masti speeds.....270KBps...ya u read it rite..KBps......the connection is frm my dads office so no charges....checked it on the mtnl site speed tester...1.9xx mbps.....my has been workin fine for the past 2 months no probs...only thing is tht im not able to configure my static IP add with the router..ane help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> me toh getting masti speeds.....270KBps...ya u read it rite..KBps......the connection is frm my dads office so no charges....checked it on the mtnl site speed tester...1.9xx mbps.....my has been workin fine for the past 2 months no probs...only thing is tht im not able to configure my static IP add with the router..ane help will be greatly appreciated



Wow 1.9mbps thats great.Whats your connection type mate umlimited or limited one?

MTNL claims to provide 2mbps to their regular limited MB user but I still get 248kbps.I feel like throwing the router in gutter.They charge a hellova amount of money and still give sh!tty speeds.BTW we can't even call it broadband at 248kbps.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

i dont know about the plan but my dads office ppl say tht u have a 40 gb limit to downloads..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ Yeah lol itne paise mein toh 4 mbps speed milti hai foreign countries mein.



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> i dont know about the plan but my dads office ppl say tht u have a 40 gb limit to downloads..


Lucky chap.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

ya but the phones gonna be disconnected after 3 months as my dad has been transferred


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> ya but the phones gonna be disconnected after 3 months as my dad has been transferred


Poor chap.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

whaaaaaaaaa,...............

loled


----------



## anispace (Aug 21, 2007)

have the dns servers for mtnl mumbai changed or are they the same>>
203.94.227.70   and   203.94.243.70


coz since the last few days my connection has been crappy with only some sites working also when i try to ping the dns servers thru the d-link interface it fails.


----------



## napster007 (Aug 29, 2007)

i want an advise. 

i've heard that mtnl has launched the night unlimited 2mbps plan. Now i already have the 256k unlimited plan. 80% of the net servise i use only foe downloading stuff due which i leave my system running most of the time. But i get speeds upto only 25 kBps. Now should i take the night unlimited 2mbps plan? it willl give me an advantage of good speed but it'll be a problem to stay awake till 12 in the night and then put my downloads. and also they cap the downloads in the morning to 1.25gb.    so what should i do???


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 29, 2007)

^^With 256k unlimited you can download approx 2GB in a day and with 2mbps night unlimited you can download approx 7 GB in one night...choice is yours...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 29, 2007)

^^ Just two days to go.And we will have 2mbps yay


----------



## napster007 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok. i shifted my plan to night 2mbps.  hope its worth the cost


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 30, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> ok. i shifted my plan to night 2mbps.  hope its worth the cost




Dude please give feedback.I mean are you actually getting 2mbps?
ANd the service.

I can't wait for it.


----------



## ak24 (Aug 31, 2007)

I wanted to change my 256 NU plan to the new 2 Mbps plan when i called 1500 the lady on the phone me that it is not going to make any change its 256 Kbps and UPTO 2 Mbps. I dont know why but she insisted that if speed was the issue i wanted to change my plan then i better speak with someone who is using this plan. Could someone who is using the new 2Mbps Nu kindly tell that he is recieving the speed as said. 
Thanxs


----------



## napster007 (Sep 1, 2007)

well i changed it for sure. it costs 749/- and its sept 1 already. well actually its only been 10mins since sept 1. my plan has not changed yet. i'll confirm asap


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

it will only change by 1st of september till 4-5 pm ........


----------



## napster007 (Sep 1, 2007)

oh....thats bad man. i was relly looking forward to this


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

@ the devil : depending on ur location from the nearest tele exhcnage, u'll get speeds from 1.6mbps to 2.4 mbps (last mile connectivity)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 2, 2007)

Any one 2 Mbps on night ????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 2, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Any one 2 Mbps on night ????


Still waiting yaar. I hope we will get it this evening.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

just rang them up. they say 12 midnight tak ho jayega


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 2, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> just rang them up. they say 12 midnight tak ho jayega


kab ki 12 midnight? next month?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

^^if we're lucky


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kab ki 12 midnight? next month?



may be ......


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 2, 2007)

what the bludy hell is this.. i am totally confused.. at 1500 i called like 7 times and every time it has been conformed that my plan has been changed to 749nu from 256unlimited. but the page at register.bol.net.in still shows my old plan and speeds are below 256kbps , the lady at 1500 says plan changed.. for change in register page call 1504.. at 1504 they say all plan related things are handled by 1500 including the register page.. so i am a ball now rolling b/w 1500 <-> 1504


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 2, 2007)

@santu_29 wait for few more hours.


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> @santu_29 wait for few more hours.


 umm... r u the same gaurav frm broadbandforum


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 2, 2007)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> umm... r u the same gaurav frm broadbandforum


yes


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 2, 2007)

I am still on 590 plan ..will switch to 749 plan by year end


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

rang them up again..they say wait some more time. 12pm midnoght tak ya phir tomorrow 12noon tak ho jayega


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 2, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I am still on 590 plan ..will switch to 749 plan by year end


 hehe.. lol


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

anybody upgraded yet??


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 2, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> anybody upgraded yet??


 not me .. am not expectiong anything before 12 midnight..


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

yaar, 12 midnight ko bhi ho jaaye to think hai. uske baad i'll start filling my hdd


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 3, 2007)

well my plan has changed but the speed is way lower than 210 kbps.... 


yes speed also changed.....2 mbps now......finally these moron have changed it.....


----------



## xbonez (Sep 3, 2007)

damn those a$$ho*es, ba$ta**s, ##@%*&. my plan has changed but speeds are still same. i rang them up toh they're so casual - saying thik hai, complaint daal denge - ho jaayega kuch dino mein. f them


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> damn those a$$ho*es, ba$ta**s, ##@%*&. my plan has changed but speeds are still same. i rang them up toh they're so casual - saying thik hai, complaint daal denge - ho jaayega kuch dino mein. f them


same here   f**** those b*****


----------



## xbonez (Sep 3, 2007)

god, i so hate mtnl


----------



## napster007 (Sep 4, 2007)

mine too. i'm getting 256kbps too but my plan has changed. those mothe@##$$#$r as@h%&es. fu** em


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wait yaar . don't Panic ..it will take time


----------



## Ambar (Sep 4, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> yes speed also changed.....2 mbps now......finally these moron have changed it.....



dont you see...his speed also changed


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

bhai, his changed the same day within a few hrs. its been more than 24hrs since i got the new plan and speeds havn't changed. in fact, only the plan name has changed since the 2mbps was all that was in the new plan.
already 4th of the month, and no change yet. damn them to hell for eternity


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 4, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Wait yaar . don't Panic ..it will take time


If they dont know how to update plans then they can f**** %^&%^


----------



## Ambar (Sep 4, 2007)

well...whtdoya noe...itz MTNL guys...so lets freak out....cal em up ...as much as you can ....and irritate the hell outta em....i got another harry potter book for free after doing the same with indiaplaza


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

well, u deserved it. they really troubled u over that one.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 5, 2007)

man its been 3 days since the plan came into action. my speeds have'nt been affected yet. the internet service of mtnl is good but their customer service might be the worst in the world


----------



## xbonez (Sep 5, 2007)

i generally get upto 28 kBps


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 5, 2007)

I have called the hardwarewala who came during the installation of MTNL broadband.And he has changed my IP Address to dynamic again. Hopefully he will increase the speed also.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya 21 is ok. but you should be getting 24-25 on torrent clients. and above 26 on normal downloads

who else has thier plan upgraded and getting 2mbps???


----------



## xbonez (Sep 6, 2007)

same. around 15-20min. but that of course also depends on the health and no. of seeds


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 6, 2007)

I called the mo****f*****rs and fortunately i got a guy who actually knew there was a 749 plan(other a*sholes just said there is no such plan).He was a nice guy and told me the following settings:

In tcp\ip settings click on "use the following IP address"

Then in Ip address field fill--192.168.1.5

subnet mask--click in the field and default address should come(mine was 255.255.255.0)

dafault gateway:192.168.1.1




THEN again select "use the following DNS server addresses"

preferred DNS server---203.94.243.70
alternate DNS server---203.94.227.70


Then restart your router.I Hope this helps.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 6, 2007)

^^just tried your trick, but it doesn't seem to work  still getting same 256kbps speeds. i guess its some prob from their servers and until they do something, speeds aren't gonna increase


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 6, 2007)

lols dude it wasn't a trick or something,it is what they told me to do.

And please keep these settings if you are getting the same speeds and sooner or later you will need them.

I agree with you mtnl is reluctant to give 2mbps.Yesterday I called their customer care at 11pm and the guy actually told me that the speed was indeed only 256kbps as shown on his screen and the plan was already changed to 749 one.They are playing with us.

One of my friend's father is an advocate in supreme court so I asked him can we go to consumer court about this,he told that we can register a case against them but due to overpending cases a hearing is unlikely to take place within 1-2 years as cases from as back as 2001 are still pending.Very disheartning.

I think we should all organise a kinda 'dharna' against them.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 6, 2007)

Guys they are saying it will take another 1-2 days.There are many pending speed upgradations.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

they've been saying that for the past fu**ing 1 week, those a&&h01es


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 7, 2007)

Frequent disconnections...

Iam facing frequent disconnections today , Iam on 590_NU plan and disconnection is in night ..and from delhi tooo

any one facing this problem...pls help  if have some solution


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

i had the 590NU plan for a couple of months and never faced any down time from their part. no disconnection, no request timed outs. their broadband service is gud, their customer care service sucks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 7, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Frequent disconnections...
> 
> Iam facing frequent disconnections today , Iam on 590_NU plan and disconnection is in night ..and from delhi tooo
> 
> any one facing this problem...pls help  if have some solution


Are you using USB for connecting your modem??


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 7, 2007)

NO , not using USB , only via Ethernet


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^moniter your modem whenever you face disconnection.Does the link light of modem also restart while disconnection???


----------



## napster007 (Sep 8, 2007)

THATS IS MAN I"VE HAD ENOUGH. THOSE MOTHER *****RS ARE STILL NOT GIVING ME 2MBPS.ITS BEEN OVER A WEEK. I"M GOING TO THEIR OFFICE AND GOING TO KICK THEIR BALLS.

I THINK WE CAN GO TO CUSTOMER COURT. CANT WE?


----------



## Ambar (Sep 8, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> ya 21 is ok. but you should be getting 24-25 on torrent clients. and above 26 on normal downloads
> 
> who else has thier plan upgraded and getting 2mbps???



guys 21 is insane...i get min..30 on my torrent client...and it sometimes goes upto 34....normal download through IDM gives 32 constant.....
my plan is 256kBps unlimited....i used to get 1.9 mbps when my plan was limited wala


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

guys, whats the latest on upgradation of speeds?? i rang them up todday, the guy started telling me settings to put in TCP/IP - the same the devil had posted. none of it works?? damn those a&&es for eternity


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> guys, whats the latest on upgradation of speeds?? i rang them up todday, the guy started telling me settings to put in TCP/IP - the same the devil had posted. none of it works?? damn those a&&es for eternity


Wait for monday now.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 9, 2007)

actually its india ...  face problem due to bureaucracy ...Ji sahab and ji sahib funda


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> guys, whats the latest on upgradation of speeds?? i rang them up todday, the guy started telling me settings to put in TCP/IP - the same the devil had posted. none of it works?? damn those a&&es for eternity



Told you guys.But please keep these settings as these are absolutely needed.You are not getting 2mbps inspite of applying these settings because your speeds are capped from the exchange.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 9, 2007)

Speed will upgraded from servers


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

the question is when?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

lemme guess...............never.These bada$$ moth**fuc*ers are never gonna give us what we rightfully deserve.

2MBPS


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

say, just in case the entire month goes by and we're still on 256kbps, do we still have to pay 749??  i guess the ans is yes


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 10, 2007)

This is getting nowhere.10 days are wasted.Still no sign of 2mbps.Bloody hell.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

This is so fu*king frustrating.WHERE IS MY 2MBPS SPEEDS?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> This is so fu*king frustrating.WHERE IS MY 2MBPS SPEEDS?


Guess what these f***** are launching DSL 949 2mbps UL plan from the next month.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea they will give 256kbps in it too.F*** them.I was planning to get it next month but................NO F***ING WAY NOW.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't you guys remember during the starting of the year when they had promised 2mbps for evry1 then also they had taken 2 weeks or so before upgrading the speed...
Seems like history repeats itself!


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

if it comes even by 15th, its alright. anything after that is pure sh1t from there sode. how can they even charge us for 2mbps if the b@st@rds don't give it to us


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

umm it's already 11 today and I am still waiting.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

f them


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally they have updated my speed.

xbonez,devil and others

call these three numbers (Kidwai Bhawan)
23358321
23358322(i will recommend this)
23358323
subah 10:30 se 12 ke beech mein phone karna.
Tell him your problem along with your complaint numbers.And he will do the work.

And look at my speed.

*www.speedtest.net/result/183613835.png

isko kehte hai upto 2mbps


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks a lot dude


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> thanks a lot dude


lol its a tried and tested formula.100% chances of success. Many guys have got their speeds by calling 23358322.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

You just made my day man.I lodged 2 complaints just now(just to get complaints no.s) and will call this no. tomorrow.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

arey ab pehli baar complaint ki?Maine toh 4th sep ki complaint ka number diya.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Arre bose I have complained a million times don't worry about it.Lakin pehle ke no. search karne padenge.

But I am very happy you are getting 2mbps.It's encouraging.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Arre bose I have complained a million times don't worry about it.Lakin pehle ke no. search karne padenge.
> 
> But I am very happy you are getting 2mbps.It's encouraging.


Good search them it will make your chances brighter.But speak very politely bilkul cow banke baat kariyo lol.xbonez i hope you will also try it becoz this is the only way.Forget 1500,1504,mailing them at helpdesk and bb wont help.And guess what i got a call from the mtnl "sir aapki speed theek ho gayi" lol.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Lols@the call"sir aapki speed theek ho gayi".

I will take 2mbps unlimited next month.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Arre bose I have complained a million times don't worry about it.Lakin pehle ke no. search karne padenge.
> 
> But I am very happy you are getting 2mbps.It's encouraging.


Agar numbers na bhi mile toh CC mein phone karke unse apni pehli complaints ke number pooch lena.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Lols@the call"sir aapki speed theek ho gayi".
> 
> I will take 2mbps unlimited next month.


hmm i will wait for 1-2 months.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Of course.I will now be able to play games like nfs and fear online.WOOHOO


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

wow! thats awesome news gaurav. thnx a lot. btw, did u get any better speeds??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes speeds are better.Getting 1600 kbps now.
yaar morning mein 10:30 se 12 baje ke beech call karna.Usey araam se apni problem batana and kehna ke you have tried calling 1504 but no action has been taken so far.Agar usne tumahara number le liya toh 12-12:30 tak tumhari speed 2mbps hogi.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

cool yaar!! thats gr8. but the prob is 10.30-12.00 ke beech mein i'll be in school  , how am i gonna contact them??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> cool yaar!! thats gr8. but the prob is 10.30-12.00 ke beech mein i'll be in school  , how am i gonna contact them??


Ask your dad to call them.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

nah, thats alright. i've figured it out. i'm gonna sneak my mobile to school, ring them up during recess . just gathered my complaint nop.s too i've got two of them


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> nah, thats alright. i've figured it out. i'm gonna sneak my mobile to school, ring them up during recess . just gathered my complaint nop.s too i've got two of them


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

please tell us if this works for you xbonez.BTW which class you are in?or should I say standard instead of class.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm in XII right now. i'll definitely ring them up tomorrow. i've even informed my classmate napster007. he too is gonna get his mobile . i hope it works as well as it worked for gaurav


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Me too.but keep your fingers crossed.

BTW class 12th su*ks big time,just too much pressure and also your last year in school.You will miss these days like me.College life is not as good as it is projected.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i'm in XII right now. i'll definitely ring them up tomorrow. i've even informed my classmate napster007. he too is gonna get his mobile . i hope it works as well as it worked for gaurav


lol this has not only worked for me but also for couple of guys at broadbandforum.


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 12, 2007)

oye gaurav 7722/33 numbers change ho gaye kya?
presently getting>
*www.speedtest.net/result/183861720.png
why the upload speeds are so low.. earlier i was on 256 unlimited and the upload speed used to be around 210 now it never crosses 155


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

damn! i rang up all the three nos. u gave gaurav, at least ten times each. only once i got a response. some gal picked up but she insisted that she can't do anything and told me to ring up 1504 only. i told her i've lodged a no. of complaints but she didn't do anything.  what do i do??

Thats' it. life stops for me here. I just saw my dream go up in smoke right before my eyes, and i could do nothing, absolutely nothing. 
I contacted my tele exchange area manager on his mobile. As soon as he heard my add., he told me my area is incapable of getting 2mbps. I told him i'm just getting 210-240kbps, toh he was surprised i'm even getting that much. lol I wonder what problem God has with me. Couldn't he grant me the little joy of enjoying a 2mbps connection??


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 12, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> damn! i rang up all the three nos. u gave gaurav, at least ten times each. only once i got a response. some gal picked up but she insisted that she can't do anything and told me to ring up 1504 only. i told her i've lodged a no. of complaints but she didn't do anything.  what do i do??
> 
> Thats' it. life stops for me here. I just saw my dream go up in smoke right before my eyes, and i could do nothing, absolutely nothing.
> I contacted my tele exchange area manager on his mobile. As soon as he heard my add., he told me my area is incapable of getting 2mbps. I told him i'm just getting 210-240kbps, toh he was surprised i'm even getting that much. lol I wonder what problem God has with me. Couldn't he grant me the little joy of enjoying a 2mbps connection??


 where do you stay? send a mail to deadsl@bol.net.in (do write your phone no.m ca no. and plan name), best of lick.. i also got my speed upgraded only after i spoke to the executive director


----------



## shahforyou (Sep 12, 2007)

mtnl triband is very god for internet


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

dude, they say my area, Shankar Vihar doesn't have the infrastucture to handle 2 mbps... i'm gonna check around a bit. if its true, i'm gonna strangle myself with the LAN cable and in my suicide note, say that MTNL is responsible for this. put those motherf*ckers behind bars

(notice the astriks in abuses have been getting lesser and lesser over the last few days)


----------



## shahforyou (Sep 12, 2007)

how can we initialize the connection in mtnl?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 12, 2007)

shahforyou said:
			
		

> how can we initialize the connection in mtnl?


you cant start connection yourself..till your line is not UP from MTNL side..and also you cant start internet without your username and password.

your username and password will be given to you by MTNL.


----------



## shahforyou (Sep 12, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Due to member request's, I am starting this topic.
> 
> 
> Use this thread to post all your MTNL Triband related questions. Use it to get your MTNL Triband related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more!
> ...


 






ya it has got very good features

it is about 2mbps


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

i still haven't given up hope yet. i'm trying to make some calls and stuff...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

The bullsh!t they are saying about infrastructure is all crap.
The no. gaurav gave us are not picked up by anyone
a somewhat intelligent guy at 1504 told me that there are millions of complaints regarding that 749 plan and they are doing nothing about it(even he didn't know why)
Bottomline We are still stuck at 256kbps I don't know for how many more days.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

i rang up GM today, he said kal tak ho jaayega.
Area Manager says kuch din mein ho jaayega
Also sent e-mail to 3 diff add. lets see if anything happens


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> The bullsh!t they are saying about infrastructure is all crap.
> The no. gaurav gave us are not picked up by anyone
> a somewhat intelligent guy at 1504 told me that there are millions of complaints regarding that 749 plan and they are doing nothing about it(even he didn't know why)
> Bottomline We are still stuck at 256kbps I don't know for how many more days.


abey sabko ek hi time call karna tha.Becoz saare wahin pe call kar rahe hai.My friend called them in the morning and his speed has increased.But they were shocked becoz there were so many calls on that number.

Sorry guys if those numbers didnt work. But we have got our speeds changed through those numbers.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 13, 2007)

hey guys I am on Tri_Bphone 500 and as I said all plans are being upgraded to 2mbps, my speeds has been upgraded to 2mbps....
I just tested my speed and I am getting 1.7-1.8 mbps...
Hope that your speed will also be upgraded...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 13, 2007)

And that 949UL 2mbps plan is gone now.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

^^what??
And I am still not getting 2mbps inspite of making numerous calls.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

nor am i


----------



## napster007 (Sep 14, 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeppppeeeee!!  alas my speeds have finally got upgraded. all u havr to do is find which area exchange u come under and see the respective area manager's ph. no from here *delhi.mtnl.net.in/gm_dgm.htm . call him up and raid him. don't br too harsh. these guys are are in a high rank so they will be friendly.  i called my area manager and my speeds got upgraded within 1 day.        best of luck!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^what??
> And I am still not getting 2mbps inspite of making numerous calls.


Yes that DSL 949 UL 2mbps is gone.Check it at bol.net.in they have removed it.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 14, 2007)

Well as far I can see it....they will introduce the plan on 2nd october as they generally introduce schemes on such occasions...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 14, 2007)

^^lols.Nice guess.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 14, 2007)

yes!! my speeds too upgraded. i had a shout fest with my Area Manager today on the phone. he said that there's absolutely no way my area can get anything more than 256kbps. After shouting a lot at him, i slammed the phone, then rang up another guy. Within half an hour speeds had increased. Speedtest.net and calcuttatelephones showing speed to be 900kbps, MTNL speed test showing it to be 1.6mbps


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> yes!! my speeds too upgraded. i had a shout fest with my Area Manager today on the phone. he said that there's absolutely no way my area can get anything more than 256kbps. After shouting a lot at him, i slammed the phone, then rang up another guy. Within half an hour speeds had increased. Speedtest.net and calcuttatelephones showing speed to be 900kbps, MTNL speed test showing it to be 1.6mbps


Congrats.



			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Well as far I can see it....they will introduce the plan on 2nd october as they generally introduce schemes on such occasions...


Keep dreaming.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

my ADSL light starts blinking after about every 15min. it blibk for about 20sec then becomes stable again. so, every 15min, my net gets dc'ed for bout 30sec. why is this so?? its started only after my speeds got upgraded


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> my ADSL light starts blinking after about every 15min. it blibk for about 20sec then becomes stable again. so, every 15min, my net gets dc'ed for bout 30sec. why is this so?? its started only after my speeds got upgraded


prateek_san of this forum is also facing this problem.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

hm...his hasnt been solved yet??


----------



## sweet babe (Sep 15, 2007)

hey guys,
i got my plan changed to 749_nu. i'm getting upto 1.8mbps. 
i din't experience the blinking though


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

cool, lucky u


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> hm...his hasnt been solved yet??


Yeah its not solved.4-5 din se problem hai ussey.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

two calls to 1504 and a complaint with area manager seems to have done the trick for me


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 15, 2007)

That ADSL light shows whether your net connection with your ISP has been established or not...
If it is blinking then it mean that your router is trying to connect to the ISP...
Now coming to the problem...if it blinks after short time intervals then it means that there is too much load on the line due to the additional telephones connected in parallel to it...
The solution: Disconnect all phones connected in parallel except the one connected to the spiltter...99% you wont get the blinking...Now what MTNL says is that all parallel telephones should be connected thru the phone line wire coming out of the splitter by diving it ....You should not have any parallel telephones connected to the main line anywhere and main line should only go into the splitter...
If this does work then call your telephone repair guy(not broadband guys) and tell him and he will rework the connections for you...hope this solves the problem...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

nope, i don't have any parallel telephones. only one, which gets wire from splitter. i'll call tele guys but i;m afraid they shouldn't say ki line pe load is too much and reduce my speeds again. i'd rather have freq disconnections


----------



## napster007 (Sep 15, 2007)

i have another problem. though i'm getting good bandwith and good dload speeds from *http* servers i'm not able to recieve more than 50kBps from torrents which have very good health. 

what can be the reason???

*www.speedtest.net/result/184766679.png


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

the prob of blibking adsl light has returned. for the time being, i'm using a splitter i borowed from maverick340. it seems to have solved the prob. i'm gonna try it for a while


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> nope, i don't have any parallel telephones. only one, which gets wire from splitter. i'll call tele guys but i;m afraid they shouldn't say ki line pe load is too much and reduce my speeds again. i'd rather have freq disconnections



yaar speeds are set on server not by the line guy 
You can see that by going to your router config page...click status then ADSL...there at the bottom you will have download and upload speed set on the server...
Seems like your telephone line is faulty...get it changed...will solve your problem hopefully...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

hmm. prob is ki my Area Manager kept telling me that lines to my area cannot support 2mbps, so i won't get them. after a lot of shouting at him, he upgraded my speeds, but at the same time, this prob started 

anyways, i'm using another splitter now. things seem to be better.

btw, if i call line gys, what do i tell them?? broadband not working properly, so i'll ask them to chekc line?? this also might increase my net speeds too, no?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> hmm. prob is ki my Area Manager kept telling me that lines to my area cannot support 2mbps, so i won't get them. after a lot of shouting at him, he upgraded my speeds, but at the same time, this prob started
> 
> anyways, i'm using another splitter now. things seem to be better.
> 
> *btw, if i call line gys, what do i tell them?? broadband not working properly, so i'll ask them to chekc line?? this also might increase my net speeds too, no?*


haan haan kyu nahi 2 se 4 mbps ho jayegi speed. I am not getting even 1.5mbps.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 16, 2007)

guys 3 of my frinds in my olony changed their plans to the nigh one and are facing the same probss.....though one of them got if fixed by calling the mtnl guys.......newways...

XBONEX CLEAN YOUR INBOX ITS FULLL>AND ITS BOUNCING MSGS........and im free fro a match on sunday and monday....do let me noe


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 16, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> hmm. prob is ki my Area Manager kept telling me that lines to my area cannot support 2mbps, so i won't get them. after a lot of shouting at him, he upgraded my speeds, but at the same time, this prob started
> 
> anyways, i'm using another splitter now. things seem to be better.
> 
> btw, if i call line gys, what do i tell them?? broadband not working properly, so i'll ask them to chekc line?? this also might increase my net speeds too, no?



just tell them that there is problem in the telephone line and to change the line from the telephone box to your house....tell them that the ADSL lights keeps blinking....they will understand...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, i'll try this on monday

i'm getting speeds a little above 1 mbps and surfing is fast. however, in torrent downloads, my speeds aren't crossing 50-60kBps. in limewire, i'm getting normal speeds i.e. 150-180kBps.
what could be the problem?? is it possible that MTNL has blocked or restricted some ports??


----------



## napster007 (Sep 16, 2007)

i have another problem. though i'm getting good bandwith and good dload speeds from http servers i'm not able to recieve more than 50kBps from torrents which have very good health. 

what can be the reason??? 
Is it possible that mtnl has capped the speeds at its ports??? 
can the problem be solved by port forwarding??
are u guys experiencing a similar problem???

this is my bandwith: 

*www.speedtest.net/result/184931161.png


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 16, 2007)

Port forwarding should solve that.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

ports already forwarded. any other suggestion

checked for port forwarding here *www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=<portno.>

hey gaurav and others on 749NU plan, are u facing slow speeds in torrents??


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 17, 2007)

I used to get around 30-40 on torrents but after port forwarding i get 100 - 130.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

just checked again toh i'm getting 12-140kBps. maybe it was some temporary problem.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 17, 2007)

my friends here getting...200-290 kbps.....in torrents.....and normal download using IDM...300-351 kbps..it never crosses 351...............


----------



## napster007 (Sep 17, 2007)

can some one please tell me how to forward ports??


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 18, 2007)

*portforward.com/ this site will help you.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 18, 2007)

forwarded the ports using portforward.  nothing helped. i'm still getting 40-50 on torrents. someone save me pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 18, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> forwarded the ports using portforward.  nothing helped. i'm still getting 40-50 on torrents. someone save me pleaseeeeeeee


torrent speed depend on many things.Download any file from other site like...Microsoft.com
Download any setup from Microsoft.com and than see the downloading speed.If you still get this speed..means your account is set to speed 256 Kbps.

In this case you need to call customer care..and ask details of your account and plan.


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Sep 18, 2007)

my MTNL plan 256Kbps Unlimited but i always get above 2Mbps, MTNL you are great   ,even i finish 1GB movies downloading in 40 miniutes.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> torrent speed depend on many things.Download any file from other site like...Microsoft.com
> Download any setup from Microsoft.com and than see the downloading speed.If you still get this speed..means your account is set to speed 256 Kbps.
> 
> In this case you need to call customer care..and ask details of your account and plan.



buddy, i'm getting speeds 150+kBps from servers and limewire, but on torrents i'm only getting max 60 kBps . ports are forwarded, files have excellent health and i've tried various clients?? uPnP is also enabled. what could be the problem??


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 18, 2007)

You dont have NAT error ? Does the smily show green or other colour ?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

sometimes green sometimes exclamation mark. but even when i get the green tick in utorrent, speeds don't rise beyond 60 kBps

guys please help  not getting speeds in torrents


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 18, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> buddy, i'm getting speeds 150+kBps from servers and limewire, but on torrents i'm only getting max 60 kBps . ports are forwarded, files have excellent health and i've tried various clients?? uPnP is also enabled. what could be the problem??


this can help you
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=518


----------



## xbonez (Sep 22, 2007)

guys pls help  i'm still getting only 50-80 in torrents even though in limewire etc i get 150+. port is also forwarded properly.increased TCP connections to 1000 also. any particular setting of router that could be causing this prob??


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

Today Internet is not working properly.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 23, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> guys pls help  i'm still getting only 50-80 in torrents even though in limewire etc i get 150+. port is also forwarded properly.increased TCP connections to 1000 also. any particular setting of router that could be causing this prob??


you have already done all required setting.Also see this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61760


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

i get 210kBps+ speeds on torrent.m on bridged mode.
using utorrent.


----------



## dantool (Sep 28, 2007)

me too getting 200+ on bittyrant


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 28, 2007)

dantool said:
			
		

> me too getting 200+ on bittyrant


yaar meri speed phir slow aa rahi hai.Only 50 kbps in rapidshare.


----------



## dantool (Sep 28, 2007)

@gaurav rapidshare slow for me too....but torrents are fine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

Guyz i am suferin a strange prob with the 749 NU prob on bridge mode.
i can connect to net,get gud speeds.
but the internet disconnects after some time and windows dialer cud not reconect.
when i try to open the network conn. of mtnl to reconnect it does no open even after 10 clicks.
it just blinks and goes.
then i restart my comp.
it works fine for 10 min then the same ghisi piti prob again.
m using won XP with bridged mode.
help me pleasze.
Dard e disco.
dard e internet.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> Guyz i am suferin a strange prob with the 749 NU prob on bridge mode.
> i can connect to net,get gud speeds.
> but the internet disconnects after some time and windows dialer cud not reconect.
> when i try to open the network conn. of mtnl to reconnect it does no open even after 10 clicks.
> ...


use PPoE mode..and r u sing LAN or USB??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe a problem on MTNL's end...
Happens once in a while with me also when there is too much load on MTNL's servers...
Wait till 2morow to see if its gets sorted out or not...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

@Ravi I am on LAN card.
@ankur-yup lol,looks like got sorted out till now.
lets see when i start Dling after 12.
thanks ne way.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @Ravi I am on LAN card.


make setting to PPPoE.....
and watch the modem when U face disconnection.Does the link light on modem also goes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

nothin happens when i disconnect.
well i have not disconnected from the time i connected today.
but my ping on speedtest is very high on singapore server.
it is 670 or so earlier it used to be 250 or so.
this prob from 2 day only.
does it happen once in a while?
i am also gettin 100kbps less speed i used to get daily.1640 instead of 1740.
i think it is a temp prob or is it?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> nothin happens when i disconnect.
> well i have not disconnected from the time i connected today.
> but my ping on speedtest is very high on singapore server.
> it is 670 or so earlier it used to be 250 or so.
> ...


cant say exactly..may be MTNL doing some updation work.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe,
i hope it gets sorted out soon.
it costs me my DL's!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah MTNL's servers stopped responding for 10-15 minutes...now they are up again...seems like that must have the problem on your side too...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

where do u live in delhi?
i live in rohini.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

South Delhi....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2007)

where do u live in delhi?
i live in rohini(north delhi)BTW.

lolzz,how can i configure my modem for auto reboot at 12?
i am getting my bandwith wasted.

no help needed now guyz.
speeds are super again and no diconnects.
BTW thanks for help.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 2, 2007)

hey guys, check this out. from october i moved to TriB_256_unlimited plan from the 749NU plan. my plan changed today but i'm still getting  1.2 mbps  same with napster007. he's getting 1.8 mbps. so now we're both on upto 2 mbps unlimited. will keep u posted on till when these speeds last


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

^^this will last forever.Be happy.MTNL is soon launching a 2mbps unlimited PLAN at only RS.949(same as trib_256_unlimited).So I guess this would continue.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

^Thats good news.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I got my plan changed to 749NU this month and I am getting speeds of 1.8mbps..
Downloaded 5.5GB of data yesterday itself...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^this will last forever.Be happy.MTNL is soon launching a 2mbps unlimited PLAN at only RS.949(same as trib_256_unlimited).So I guess this would continue.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

@ankur,5.5 GB!HTTP or torrent?
@Gaurav,yup 2 Mbps UL 4 949.
not till 2008.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 2, 2007)

^^http


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah,i was surprised a bit.
5.5 GB a nite on torrents.


----------



## reddevil2 (Oct 4, 2007)

i am facing a problem friends....n cant find whts the problem is....

i recently got mtnl connection ..849nu plan....it was working finr for 2-3 days then problem started...

when i switch on d power for router....the lan light blinks for some time and then  off....and adsl start connecting along with pppoe light....both connects but lan is not connected so cant connect to net.....i thought problem is with router to lancard wire...so i replaced tht wire but problem is persistant

so i connected with usb cable...it was working perfectly for 2-3 days but now problem is usb connectivity doesnt last for long time....some times in 10-15 mins connection is hanged...router is on n all light are on but connection is hanged ...i hav 2 restart router for net....

so wats the problem here ?...is router faulty ?? i bought ADSL glb 502t...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 4, 2007)

reddevil2 said:
			
		

> i am facing a problem friends....n cant find whts the problem is....
> 
> i recently got mtnl connection ..849nu plan....it was working finr for 2-3 days then problem started...
> 
> ...


The LAN port of ADSL modem is faulty.

regarding frequent disconnection of USB:
It is common problem of USB connectivity .Thats why all ISP avoid USB connectivity. Actually USB interface is only for troubleshooting.


So,get your modem replaced...and use LAN interface to connect to internet.


----------



## napster007 (Oct 7, 2007)

THIS TIME MTNL HAS GONE TOO FAR................. read this

On 1 october i recieved a call from mtnl regarding my usage. i had 749_nu plan till 30 of september and then i changed to 256_ul. so this lady form mutnl says that i had use 3.2 gb bandwith in the day and 1.1 gb of bandwith in the night. i was SHOCKED!!!!  i had checked my balance on 29th of sep where i still had about 100 mb left. i checked my mtnl account and to my horror it showed the same. but i was pretty sure that i had not used that much of bandwith and moreover it showed that i had used about 4.5gb total whereas i reallly had downloaded about 8gb(in the night). 

so now i checked my bandwith usage of everyday from 1st sep to 30sep.  guess what.....the total showed 8gb which was accurate. so i called them up and gave them a big stick in their @rse. i hope now they send me the accurate bill.

THIS TIME MTNL HAS GONE TOO FAR................. read this

On 1 october i recieved a call from mtnl regarding my usage. i had 749_nu plan till 30 of september and then i changed to 256_ul. so this lady form mutnl says that i had use 3.2 gb bandwith in the day and 1.1 gb of bandwith in the night. i was SHOCKED!!!! i had checked my balance on 29th of sep where i still had about 100 mb left. i checked my mtnl account and to my horror it showed the same. but i was pretty sure that i had not used that much of bandwith and moreover it showed that i had used about 4.5gb total whereas i reallly had downloaded about 8gb(in the night). 

so now i checked my bandwith usage of everyday from 1st sep to 30sep. guess what.....the total showed 8gb which was accurate. so i called them up and gave them a big stick in their @rse. i hope now they send me the accurate bill.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> THIS TIME MTNL HAS GONE TOO FAR................. read this
> 
> On 1 october i recieved a call from mtnl regarding my usage. i had 749_nu plan till 30 of september and then i changed to 256_ul. so this lady form mutnl says that i had use 3.2 gb bandwith in the day and 1.1 gb of bandwith in the night. i was SHOCKED!!!!  i had checked my balance on 29th of sep where i still had about 100 mb left. i checked my mtnl account and to my horror it showed the same. but i was pretty sure that i had not used that much of bandwith and moreover it showed that i had used about 4.5gb total whereas i reallly had downloaded about 8gb(in the night).
> 
> ...


grrrrrr these mtnl guys


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

read my sig.


----------



## napster007 (Oct 7, 2007)

@atbom

sexy man!!!!!!!!  awesome!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> @atbom
> 
> sexy man!!!!!!!!  awesome!!


he is not man  abhi toh woh 14 saal ka hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

dude u spelled it wrong.
name is abtom.
BTW thanx.

@gaurav-uncle aap har jagha apni philosophy kyon jhadte ho?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> dude u spelled it wrong.
> name is abtom.
> BTW thanx.


 he is calling you atom bomb.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

atbom sounds like atom bomb.lol.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

When will we get 2mbps speed on a MTNL 256kbps unlimited connection?


----------



## napster007 (Oct 7, 2007)

well its high time someone dropped one atom bomb on one of the mtnl head quaters.  maybe then we'll get good speeds!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> When will we get 2mbps speed on a MTNL 256kbps unlimited connection?


In fact they did announce 2mbps unlimited connection on their website(interestingly at the same monthly rental as 256kbps i.e.949/pm) but they removed it after a few days.So keep your fingers crossed its gonna be released very soon.I thought they will announce it on 2nd October but they dint so I guess they will start it by November or December.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

@ napster-jitna mil raha hai us se bhi haat dhulwaoge.
atom bomb!!
@ thirdeye-maybe from jan 2008.
i got 2mbps on my 256kbps UL conn for 15 days.
then it was changed to normal.
now am using the 749 NU plan and it is a real hassle to set up sheduled task for DL to start and then set the disconnect time.
TATA give a gud NU plan 9-9 but i think they have discontinued that plan for some 10 days due to huge bills.
At last Mtnl with UPTO 2mbps NU plan comes out to be the best.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> In fact they did announce 2mbps unlimited connection on their website(interestingly at the same monthly rental as 256kbps i.e.949/pm) but they removed it after a few days.So keep your fingers crossed its gonna be released very soon.I thought they will announce it on 2nd October but they dint so I guess they will start it by November or December.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Arre nahi bhai they removed it because they were unable to cope up with the now very famous 2mbps NU plans.They will announce 2mbps unlimited connection very soon and 5-10mbps(limited) next year(I am sure about Delhi).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

5-10 Mbps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
bhai MTNL ke paas itna bandwith kahaan se aa gaya?
2 mbps to pura dete nahi,10mbps denge.
4 Mbps to expect kar sakte hai.
6mbps MAX.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

> 2 mbps to pura dete nahi,10mbps denge.


Thats why they withdrew their 2mbps unlimited plan because they are busy upgrading speeds.

Dude remember commonwealth games are around the corner and MTNL is under huge pressure of providing worldclass services be it basic telephones or broadband.And for that matter so are MCD,power companies and all.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

yup i forgot that.
jai jai commonwealth.
the MUST give at least 8 Mbps.
kam se kam 1 MBps ki DL speed to mile.

people say MTNL is Bad.
But i say it rox with its 2 mbps plans but it is just that they do not provider full 2mbps and give 1.6mbps with a word upto.
their CC SUX but still i am with them as they at least have CC.
after all this MTNL doesnt provide gud speeds and have 3rd class CC but still they rock and are better than other ISP's.


----------



## reddevil2 (Oct 8, 2007)

hey ppl..

from all abv post u all ppl talking abt 749NU plan....but no such plan is there in mtnl list....its 849NU plan.....

i hav this new plan...for direct dling i get 200-230 KBps constant....but i am not getting speed for torrents....pls gimme solution yar....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

^^We are talking about MTNL delhi which has the 749NU plan...the same plan has been the cost 849 for Mumbai users...hope that clears it out for you..
And as far as torrents are concerned you will need torrents from private torrents sites to get good speeds...


----------



## reddevil2 (Oct 9, 2007)

are temme sites from which i can dl these...i normally use mininova.org....seeds are 1141 n leechers are 1164 for this torrent which i am dling...but speed never goes above 20KBps


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi al


  Let me write my experience


   Last month only I said bye bye to dial up & moved on to mtnl triband at home. Earlier I was skeptical about mtnl broadband as lot of my colleagues in my office told me that mtnl broadband doesn’t works they suggested me hathway  cable or sify .now I can say most people don’t understand that faulty &parallel telephone wiring before modem  is the culprit for poor mtnl adsl sevice.

I got myself whole new telephone wiring done in my home. My intercom guy told me “kalinga  pvc 2 pair (4 wires)”  is best wire for mtnl broadband ,it cost me RS 647 for 90m wire. For people looking for wiring for multiple connections I would recommend using CAT5 cable for telephone wiring .I don’t have much time to explain better do an internet search for: “structured wiring for telephone using CAT-5”.


  Now I’m getting 1.98Mbps connection speed with d link 502t. I can say mtnl is best ISP for broadband.


  By the way any MTNL IPTV users here????


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 10, 2007)

MTNL just charged me Rs 615/- for exceeding my usage    and on there site it showed still left .....these mother****ers....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> MTNL just charged me Rs 615/- for exceeding my usage    and on there site it showed still left .....these mother****ers....


What?  grrrr


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 10, 2007)

go and sue them at consumer court !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> MTNL just charged me Rs 615/- for exceeding my usage    and on there site it showed still left .....these mother****ers....



Take it easy dude everybody makes mistakes.Take out a printout of your usage datails(from their site) and show it to them they will surely help you.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Take it easy dude everybody makes mistakes.Take out a printout of your usage datails(from their site) and show it to them they will surely help you.


Abey iska itna bill aa sakta hai toh hamara bhi toh aa sakta hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

mera aa chuka hai.Just 669.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> mera aa chuka hai.Just 669.


749 ka plan mein 669 only?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Abey iska itna bill aa sakta hai toh hamara bhi toh aa sakta hai.



256kbps unlimited laga lo.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 256kbps unlimited laga lo.


No way dude. 24 gb already downloaded in this month.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 749 ka plan mein 669 only?


Lol no I have combo plan 200 calls free+500mb free for Rs.500 per month{=606 including taxes).I crossed by download limit by 63mb last month tats why 669.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> No way dude. 24 gb already downloaded in this month.



change to TriB_256_unlimited. Me and napster007 both done that and we still get 2mbps speeds  so now we're on 2mbps unlimited


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> change to TriB_256_unlimited. Me and napster007 both done that and we still get 2mbps speeds  so now we're on 2mbps unlimited


 tum toh sahi le rahe ho mtnl ki  Kidwai bhawan phone karke speed 256 karwa lo


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

^^hehe.Yar if I take unlimited plan then I am sure to fail thats why I avoid the temptation.I will take ul plan in january now after my semester ends.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

if we thake the unlimited plan after the 749 NU plan i bet they will forget to downgrade the speeds.
i remember when i has 512 kbps plan and i changed to UL plan i gat 512 kbps for 15-16 days.
then i called them up coz i thought that we get 2mbps on UL plan and the downgraded my speeds to >256 kbps.
main itna bada bewakoof hoon.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 11, 2007)

this is wat im talking bout guys....at first the site was showing MB's left 1800+ and they charged me on my 1250 mb's .....i know that the 749 plan only provides us 1250 mb's free...but for the first 3 days of the mnth my plan wasnt changed and the site showed 949ul.....so i was using like that.....

edited the pic...
*img164.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=41997_mtnl_122_924lo.JPG*img128.imagevenue.com/loc45/th_85605_mtnl_122_45lo.JPG


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> this is wat im talking bout guys....at first the site was showing MB's left 1800+ and they charged me on my 1250 mb's .....i know that the 749 plan only provides us 1250 mb's free...but for the first 3 days of the mnth my plan wasnt changed and the site showed 949ul.....so i was using like that.....
> 
> *img164.imagevenue.com/loc924/th_41997_mtnl_122_924lo.JPG


hmm yaar mera toh total 2300 mb kuch hai it means 1000 jyada aayega


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 11, 2007)

you might want to edit out your phone number.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

@Prateek: 

Hide your phone no.


----------



## ashwin007 (Oct 14, 2007)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> i am not able to access hotmail, msn, microsoft, download.com, blogger.com, techrepublic.com and a few other sited. i am able to access them via a proxy but not directly. whats the problem. i have formatted my system 2 times  tried without the firewall but no use? PLEASE HELP anyone.....
> 
> fw- zonealarm
> av- kaspersky



I am also hvin de same problem  pls sum1 help me!


----------



## napster007 (Oct 15, 2007)

so do you ppl think that from early next year we can get 2mbps ul fpr 949???????


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^by november or december for sure.Not sure about the rent they can increase it a bit(say 999 or 1049).


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^by november or december for sure.Not sure about the rent they can increase it a bit(say 999 or 1049).


No 999 se 1001 kar denge 
And dont expect that it will happen in mumbai.Becoz commonwealth will be in Delhi.Chalo kuch toh fyada hoga.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ yeah, thats gud. Commonwealth har 4 saal dilli mein hi hona chhahiye


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> No 999 se 1001 kar denge
> And dont expect that it will happen in mumbai.Becoz commonwealth will be in Delhi.Chalo kuch toh fyada hoga.


hain bhai commonwealth games tak jitne maze lootne hai loot lo.Yar seriously I am ready to pay 1100 for 2mbps ul connectio(provided I get 2mbps).

Mumbai walon ke pas bahut paisa hai yaar let them pay more.COmmonwealth to delhi mein honge..
Delhi Rocks!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> hain bhai commonwealth games tak jitne maze lootne hai loot lo.Yar seriously I am ready to pay 1100 for 2mbps ul connectio(provided I get 2mbps).
> 
> Mumbai walon ke pas bahut paisa hai yaar let them pay more.COmmonwealth to delhi mein honge..
> Delhi Rocks!!!


Yaar govt se baat karo commonwealth ke baad chotey motey olympics bhi karwa de Delhi mein.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

yarr daundna kudna start karde dono chalenge olympics mein...phir kahin bhi hoon kya farak padta hai?huh what say?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> yarr daundna kudna start karde dono chalenge olympics mein...phir kahin bhi hoon kya farak padta hai?huh what say?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

no comments?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2007)

Delhi walon ke maje ho gaye.
2 kya 4mbps UL bhi mil sakta hai coz possibilities r endless.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 16, 2007)

why r u guys living in ur small little dreamland.... ???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

^^because its the best and we all hate uncle sam's land.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^because its the best and we all hate uncle sam's land.



LOL !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> why r u guys living in ur small little dreamland.... ???



coz we want speeds more than 256kbps on UL plans.


----------



## lijo47 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Guys. i am new to this forum and have read some of the post but i could not come up with a definite answer.

First of all i live in delhi, and i was very pleased with airtel but since they have stopped doubling speed in the night i thought its best i look at other options.i am currently using 128 kbps unlimited at 699Rs excluding tax.Now since they have stopped doubling speed in the night, the speed i am getting is unsatisfactory(about 11-13kB/s for downloads).Now i have 2 options one either i upgrade my current plan to 256kbps at 999Rs or i move to diffrent company and new plans.

If taken the 2nd option mtnl tarrifs look very intresting but i have my doubts and i want u guys to clear it.So i call the mtnl helpline and i ask them for unlimited plans so they specify

a) _Plan 949-_ 

            Ok this cost the same as airtel (including 50 for modem rent).The speed is also the same  abt 256kbps, but there are places where i have read telling me the speed goes upto 2Mbps, some one please clear this for me , the mtnl helpline told me it is stricktly upto 256kbps(every time of the day).Anyone using this plan can u tell how r the speed on an average what do u get .


b)_Plan 749 NU-_ 

            This plan is very intresting.OK my purpose for using the net is mainly for torrent downloads and a liitle bit surfing the net in the day. So they tell me there is a limit in morning(1.3gb for the whole month) and tottaly unlimited in the night. The main attraction i got was the speed is upto 2Mbps any time of the day(wow is it true).I know we wont get exactly 2Mbps but anyone using this plan can u tell me what on average do u get.



OK even if i like any of this plan ther is still a problem.See airtel just gave me independent connection without any router or firewall and i was happy with that because it did not block any ports and gave me gud speed for torrent downloads(i.e how much my plan specified) ok i am not a novice at torrent downloading i know how good speed r got and when good speeds r not got. My main concern was that_ mtnl will be providing a router._Now if they provide a router wont it block ports and if they block ports then the speed of the torrent download could possiblly be low.
Anyone using torrents please tell me what do u guys do.


One last thing i already have a mtnl line should i take thy broadband on that line or is it better that i get whole new connection so there wont be much interfernce , i will keep that line only for only internet.How is the relaiblity in mtnl airtel had very very few diconnections.


Sorry for the lengthy post but any help would be appreciatted


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the best plam is NU 749.

Better get Broadband on your existing landline.


----------



## lijo47 (Oct 19, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I think the best plam is NU 749.
> 
> Better get Broadband on your existing landline.


i agree on that but any idea how r the speeds and everything


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 19, 2007)

lijo47 said:
			
		

> i agree on that but any idea how r the speeds and everything


MTNl says..speed will be upto 2 Mbps.So you should get speed around 2 Mbps.I am not a MTNL user, so cant say exactly regarding service.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 19, 2007)

lijo47 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys. i am new to this forum and have read some of the post but i could not come up with a definite answer.
> 
> First of all i live in delhi, and i was very pleased with airtel but since they have stopped doubling speed in the night i thought its best i look at other options.i am currently using 128 kbps unlimited at 699Rs excluding tax.Now since they have stopped doubling speed in the night, the speed i am getting is unsatisfactory(about 11-13kB/s for downloads).Now i have 2 options one either i upgrade my current plan to 256kbps at 999Rs or i move to diffrent company and new plans.
> 
> ...


hmm do u want 2mbps in 949 pagal samajha hua hai mtnl ko 
hehe waise woh pagal hi hai first get 749NU for a month then change your plan to 949 ul speed 2mbps hi rahegi.Aur unlimited ho jayega un gadhon ke pass speed change karne ka time hi nahi hota.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

na badhane ka time na kum karne ka time.SO be careful you will have to try very hard to get 2mbps speeds in749 plan.This sucks bigtime.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all!!

Does MTNL have any plan that offers free unlimited download??I am currently using that 400 mb free download plan (don't really know what it's called) and I almost always exceed that limit.So can someone be kind enough to provide me with details about any such plan,if it does exist.

Thanks!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 19, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Hi all!!
> 
> Does MTNL have any plan that offers free unlimited download??I am currently using that 400 mb free download plan (don't really know waht it's called) and I almost always exceed that limit.
> 
> Thanks!!


I think one is 949 plan..with UL download and 256 Kbps speed.
*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 19, 2007)

There is no *full unlimited* plan in Mumbai by MTNL.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 20, 2007)

^^what!! :O really??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 20, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> There is no *full unlimited* plan in Mumbai by MTNL.


lol there is 256kbps unlimited plan in mumbai.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol there is 256kbps unlimited plan in mumbai.



Check the link provided by ravi.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 20, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Check the link provided by ravi.


hehe Delhi rocks.


----------



## napster007 (Oct 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^by november or december for sure.Not sure about the rent they can increase it a bit(say 999 or 1049).


 
by december of 2007 or *2008???* if it is 2007 are u sure??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

^^bose I cant be sure cos ye India hai kuch bhi ho sakta hai but most probably yes.


----------



## napster007 (Oct 20, 2007)

u still haven't answered my big question... dec 2007 or 2008?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

of course *2007*


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 23, 2007)

iam still on 256 Kbps on 749_NU after many complaints no speed gains . Pathetic lazy MTNL guys ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 23, 2007)

^^yay man and that sux bigtime......I mean we are paying for 2mbps and we are still getting 256kbps.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2007)

but the other side is brighter as ,if u change to 949 plan from a 2mbps plan,ur speeds dont get downgraded until u call them


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 23, 2007)

What is the model no of the router given by mtnl which has 4 lan ports ? I want to change my dlink 502t router since i use net on 2 pc's at a time and the pc connected the usb gets disconnected frequently.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 23, 2007)

^^Yep even I face the same problem...
Maybe you could get a CAT5 cable and connect your second PC to the first PC and share net through it...
i dont know the model number but that one has a rent of 150 bucks per month compared to 50 for normal one....


----------



## xbonez (Oct 23, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> but the other side is brighter as ,if u change to 949 plan from a 2mbps plan,ur speeds dont get downgraded until u call them



mine finally got downgraded after about 15 days of bliss


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2007)

did u call em or what?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 23, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> did u call em or what?


xbonez itna pagal nahi hai jitna tu samajh raha hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2007)

chalo pjir toh main bhi 949 plan nahi loonga.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 23, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> chalo pjir toh main bhi 949 plan nahi loonga.


yaar mera bill 1668 aaya hai internet ka.Jabki 70 mb left tha last month.Sallon ne first 3 days ko bhi count kar liya 749 mein. This is not fair how can they charge me for the plan which was not implemented for the first 3 days.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yaar mera bill 1668 aaya hai internet ka.Jabki 70 mb left tha last month.Sallon ne first 3 days ko bhi count kar liya 749 mein. This is not fair how can they charge me for the plan which was not implemented for the first 3 days.



Tabhi toh kehta hun unlimited Connection lagwa lo.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 23, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Tabhi toh kehta hun unlimited Connection lagwa lo.


abey mujhe mtnl pe trust karna hi nahi hai.Waise bhi main night mein hi use karta hu net hehe.Toh 200 rs kyu waste karne.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 23, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^Yep even I face the same problem...
> Maybe you could get a CAT5 cable and connect your second PC to the first PC and share net through it...
> i dont know the model number but that one has a rent of 150 bucks per month compared to 50 for normal one....


model no is :UT-304R2

And no man the rent is same 50 bucks per month.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok...
Which type router is this...Type I or Type III?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 23, 2007)

Model no:UT-304R2
MAC ID:00180286AD82
H\W Ver.:A1

Made in china(where else?)



Thats what is written on it i dunno about type 1 or type 2


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 24, 2007)

Which plan is good in Triband - Delhi? and AirTel plans also?

I heard that mtnl is giving 2mbps speed, but do we have the 2mbps in unlimited?
and whats the speed that AirTel gives in unlimited plz help me take a new connection.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 24, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Which plan is good in Triband - Delhi? and AirTel plans also?
> 
> I heard that mtnl is giving 2mbps speed, but do we have the 2mbps in unlimited?
> and whats the speed that AirTel gives in unlimited plz help me take a new connection.


I think best plan in delhi is MTNL 749 Plan.
Unlimited downloading in night.

Airtel don't have any 2 MBPS unlimited plan.
Airtel 256 Kbps UL plan-->> Rs. 999/ month
Airtel 512 Kbps UL plan-->>Rs. 1995/ month


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 24, 2007)

@ravi_9793

thanks for replying ya... MTNL doesnt have good plans now..
so Airtel is good . i am thinking about this.. 
*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_TopUp.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=2&pid=9
Airtel Home-699 I am told that they give double speed at night,
and also there is a option to use the wi-fi router so i can use it on desktop n laptop also! wat u say! I although I am not sure of the charges for wifi lan card n router I have to shell out..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 25, 2007)

Finally getting speed around 1.7Mbps to 1.8 Mbps Now after about 15-20 complaints


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 25, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> @ravi_9793
> 
> thanks for replying ya... MTNL doesnt have good plans now..
> so Airtel is good . i am thinking about this..
> ...


Make sure Airtel still offer double speed in night.because they have stoped this service in many areas.


> and also there is a option to use the wi-fi router so i can use it on desktop n laptop also! wat u say! I although I am not sure of the charges for wifi lan card n router I have to shell out..


you can use wi-fi router on all plans.Airtel provides Wi-fi Beetal BX440 modem-cum router.With this you can use wi-fi as well as through Ethernet (LAN).
I think monthly chare is Rs. 99/- per month and security deposite is Rs. 1K.

And one time purchase is Rs. 2500/-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm very happy today MTNL upgraded my speeds to 2mbps(point is I just made one 2 calls to 1504).Can you see me grinning?

But My upstream speeds is still 256kbps.Why is that so?


```
Unit                            Downstream                  upstream     
SNR Margin                              26.0db                          22.0db         
Line Attenuation                      32.5db                          17.0db         
Loss of Signal                           0                                   0
CRC Errors                                10341                           6
Data Rat                                   2048kbps                     256kbps     
Laten                                        fast                               fast
```


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 27, 2007)

we all have upstream speeds as 256kbps...
Only downloads speeds have increased not upload speeds


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope they upgrade speed of unlimited plans too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

they will do so either on diwali or on new year.neither is very far so keep praying.


----------



## napster007 (Oct 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yaar mera bill 1668 aaya hai internet ka.Jabki 70 mb left tha last month.Sallon ne first 3 days ko bhi count kar liya 749 mein. This is not fair how can they charge me for the plan which was not implemented for the first 3 days.


 
dude tha same thing happened with me. i blasted them oof on the phone. see ur session history day by day and repeat them to the mtnl guys. they'll take care of it. (be sure to lay down ur voice on them)


----------



## watdafuk (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hack Mtnl Brdband*

Is There A Method To Hack Mtnl Broadband Routers So That They Do Not Track The Bill Of My Downloads....

I Am On A Dsl199 Plan Which Offers Limited Download.....

Plz Help To Hack The Router So That Dwnld Does Not Add To My Bill


Thank U


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Hack Mtnl Brdband*



			
				watdafuk said:
			
		

> Is There A Method To Hack Mtnl Broadband Routers So That They Do Not Track The Bill Of My Downloads....
> 
> I Am On A Dsl199 Plan Which Offers Limited Download.....
> 
> ...


Waah bhai kya question maara hai.Iska answer Devil dega


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

@gaurav:why me?

@watdafuk: nice nick.I know MTNL people are idiots but not that much.


> I Am On A Dsl199 Plan Which Offers Limited Download.....


Ye kons plan hai bhai?


Anyway if you find out anything do tell me.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @gaurav:why me?
> 
> @watdafuk: nice nick.I know MTNL people are idiots but not that much.
> 
> ...


199 wala plan hai yaar jismein 400 mb free hai.Pata nahi 400 mb wale plan mein kaise kaam chalate hai itna toh roj ka recycle bin mein dalta hai net se download karke.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

^^yar sab tere jaise Rich nahi hai including me.....I'm surviving on 500mb per month.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^yar sab tere jaise Rich nahi hai including me.....I'm surviving on 500mb per month.


abey kya rich? main bhi badi mushkil se pay karta hu i mean ghar se maang ke  woh bhi 749 wala plan hai baaki mere pass mobile bhi nahi hai isliye uska kharacha ismein laga deta hu.Internet comes first.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

ok guys here is one serious problem.I got my speed upgraded to 2mbps just a few days ago and since then I am facing regular connection glitches.The xDSL light stops glowing.....then it starts blinking and then back to normal.Sometimes it becomes even difficult to browse,ANybody having same problem,any solution?


  And what is that snr margin(downstream 29.5db,upstream 22db),line attenuation(down 32.5db,up 17db),crc error(down 3819,up 0), things in router settings?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd suggest that you give them a call and get your line checked.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 1, 2007)

My connection at 1.8 Mbps is rocking ,No disconnections and no down times here at my place even iam in rural area of delhi , MTNL has good service but they are a bit lazy and bad customer service ..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ok guys here is one serious problem.I got my speed upgraded to 2mbps just a few days ago and since then I am facing regular connection glitches.The xDSL light stops glowing.....then it starts blinking and then back to normal.Sometimes it becomes even difficult to browse,ANybody having same problem,any solution?
> 
> 
> And what is that snr margin(downstream 29.5db,upstream 22db),line attenuation(down 32.5db,up 17db),crc error(down 3819,up 0), things in router settings?



Yes someone on this forum explained this problem beautifully..
This happens when your SNR Margin decreases which is responsible for the stability of the connection...But with increase of speed SNR margin decreases considerably leading to frequent disconnections...Call them and get the line checked...


----------



## napster007 (Nov 1, 2007)

so you ppl have any news updates on the unlimited(2mbps) plans of mtnl??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

no updates for now.
maybe on diwali.10% chance.
but surely in jan 08.
it maybe 2 or 4mbps  unlimited.
i am also waiting for a 2mbps UL plan.
sick of scheduling the DLs for NU.


----------



## napster007 (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for that abtom. 

another honest question:- how many people do you think use the 2mbps night unlimited or the 256ul connections for all legal downloads??(exception of the offices). because i frankly don't


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 2, 2007)

Night unlimited are just waste of time ya .. full unlimited are good.
Me too got sick of NU and decided to just cut it off.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 2, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> thanks for that abtom.
> 
> another honest question:- how many people do you think use the 2mbps night unlimited or the 256ul connections for all legal downloads??(exception of the offices). because i frankly don't



Who even said that it was made for legal downloads 
Wake up...those who do legal downloads dont need unlimited plans except some who are linux fanatics and want to try each and every flavor


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> thanks for that abtom.
> 
> another honest question:- how many people do you think use the 2mbps night unlimited or the 256ul connections for all legal downloads??(exception of the offices). because i frankly don't


i dont.
u dont need a NU @2mbps if u want to DL legally.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't understand why MUmbai still doesn't have a friggin unlimited plan


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah,they r giving it here in delhi but not in mumbai.
since mum is a fast city,it shud get the fastest net plans.
therefore,no 256kbps but onlt 2mbps NU.
and hey,is there any need for the 256 kbps plan when u got a gr8 2mbps NU plan which can DL a lot more than the pesky 256kbps plan even in 8 hrs?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 2, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Night unlimited are just waste of time ya .. full unlimited are good.
> Me too got sick of NU and decided to just cut it off.


Thats your opinion.I downloaded 90gb with NU plan last month.Is it good?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I downloaded *90gb* with NU plan last month.



And you say *I hate Piracy*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 2, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> And you say *I hate Piracy*


woh toh main ab bhi kehta hu  i hate piracy


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thats your opinion.I downloaded 90gb with NU plan last month.Is it good?


 Thats ok .. 
Ya thats my personal opinion but dude .. the problem is .. It kills your sleep.
I was not sleeping when I had that plan So removed it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Thats ok .. but do you have 2MBPS NU kya?
> 
> Ya thats my personal opinion but dude .. the problem is .. It kills your sleep.
> I was not sleeping when I had that plan So removed it.


Yes 2mbps.
Mera case alag hai raat ko mujhe neend nahi aati isliye yeh plan liya.


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

^ Ye plan liya hai isliye neend nahi aati hai mere bhai ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> ^ Ye plan liya hai isliye neend nahi aati hai mere bhai ...


hehe yeh plan ko aaye 2 months huey hai aur mujhe 5-6 saal se neend nahi aarahi.hehe  ab bol


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

^ What do i say then .. aap guru ho  

between .. in delhi is Airtel699 se better plan hai kya in 700-800,
since i dont like NU


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> ^ What do i say then .. aap guru ho
> 
> between .. in delhi is Airtel699 se better plan hai kya in 700-800,
> since i dont like NU


What are the features of airtel's 699 plan?


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

^ .. AirTel699 - 128kbps unlimited .. No modem charges, no installation
i know speed is low this plan is there for around 3yrs now but what to do no other option,
Sify sucks, and MTNL not possible bcoz I cant go beyond 800per month. 

..............


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> ^ .. AirTel699 - 128kbps unlimited .. No modem charges, no installation
> i know speed is low this plan is there for around 3yrs now but what to do no other option,
> Sify sucks, and MTNL not possible bcoz I cant go beyond 800per month.
> 
> ..............


yaar maine suna hai airtel mein night mein speed double ho jaati hai.

MTNL hi solution hai 949 wala plan. Maine bhi badi mushkil se lagwaya hai tu bhi try kar.
bada hai toh behtar hai.


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

^ mushkil hai bcoz of taxes it goes over 1k man..

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Check this out new plan in MTNL mumbai today 

15    Trib Unlimited Plan(w.e.f. 01/11/2007) 2Mbps Unlimited Unlimited Rs. 20,000/-

*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 3, 2007)

you can download 15 gb data download per day with 2 Mbps of speed .but very 
very costly ,this plane is Rs 20 K ,oopps


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2007)

20,000  =))

What a great thinking MTNL....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

for whom they r giving such crap plans???there is already a crap plan with 70 GB limit and 43000 cost.a little change shud be made.1 zero shud be removed from the cost then itll be ok.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> for whom they r giving such crap plans???there is already a crap plan with *70 GB* limit and 43000 cost.a little change shud be made.1 zero shud be removed from the cost then itll be ok.



Maine 90gb 749 plan mein download kiya.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

maine something arnd 50 GB.
so there is no use of 70 GB plan.
749 NU plan kills every other plan except the 2mbps champu UL plan.
in terms of cost 749 kills that also.


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> for whom they r giving such crap plans???there is already a crap plan with 70 GB limit and 43000 cost.a little change shud be made.1 zero shud be removed from the cost then itll be ok.


  ya These mtnl guys are not practical at all .. idiot guyz running it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

galati se kisi sarkari babu ne 2000 ki jaga 20000 type kar diya hoga.
does it matter to them??
saale namune.
2mbps UL @20k.
ham jaise log toh woh plan ko sungh bhi nahi sakte


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2007)

infact koi bhi nahi man ...they are all theoritical guyz,
20,000 x 12 = 2,40,000 simply pagal hain 

this plan is for noone .. koi bhi ye plan nahi lega ..
simply noone.


----------



## napster007 (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont think the 2mbps ul plan for rs 1k as many ppl are saying will be available from next year. see the costs 20K per month is the cost right now. how do u expect them to drop from 20k to 10k in 2 months??? hang on to ur seats an keep dreaming for the 2mbps ul in 1k. 

maybe when we'll grow old the plan may come into action


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

Kal poora din net nahi chala. And i am getting very low speed.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 16, 2007)

Internet is running very slow today.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 16, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> sometimes mtnl servers dont track u 4 ur usage ? any1 exp the same ....
> 
> mb downloaded @ that interval is not counted ....
> 
> how do u know that ur current session is not counted ?


Lucky mtnl subscribers, i wonder when those kinda goofups will occur with Dataone


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 16, 2007)

m getting 1.2mbps 2day.
WTH?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 16, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Lucky mtnl subscribers, i wonder when those kinda goofups will occur with Dataone



They were quite common in early days of MTNL TriBand but nowadays they are pretty rare...
Also nowadays sometimes data usage is nt updated immediately but adds after some time...so its nt worth taking the risk especially when on 2mbps


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 17, 2007)

I am getting 18-20 kBps average download speed instead of 27-30 kBps.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 18, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> *..... especially when on 2mbps*


golden words,the risk is not worth taking.


Now have a look at my interesting problem:
My net disconnects at around 5.10-5.30pm everyday,stays tat way whole night connecting for a few minutes intermittently,and then becomes stable at around 10am.WOW.Called MTNL several times nothing so far.Actually I am reluctant to complain cos this is actually helping me(exams are round the corner!!!).


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2007)

WTF is this? 

I am getting this speed on a 256Kbps connection.

I called them and now everything is working fine.


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 27, 2007)

I have 2 queries:

I am on the Mumbai 590 NU plan.
Last couple of months I get download speeds of 25 kbps throughout the day....but at night after 12 when the unlimited time starts...speed drops to 12-14 kbps.
Is everyone facing this problem?

Secondly, I want to replace my D-Link router given by MTNL on rent with a new Wi-fi Router.
I need to know:
a. Which Wi-fi Router to buy?
b. What is the procedure to discontinue the rented router from MTNL and start my own wi-fi modem.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 27, 2007)

i have a prob with mah NU plan.
i start DLing at 12 30 and stop at 7 30 but still 70-80 mb are counted in my day usage.
i use acchablog method for auto modem reboot as i cna wake til 12.
i schedule my DLs.
guyz what time i shud start my DLs and at what time shud  i stop them?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 2, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @Ankur Gupta ..... agreed with u ..... this thing doesnt happen now .... phew



Since 31st November afternoon there has been no change in my download limit on my account which simply means that either their servers are not recording it or account usage has been delayed with first one being more likely due to the duration for which this has been happening now  
I am downloading 100MB...hope it doesnt get counted


----------



## Abodh (Dec 7, 2007)

I live in South Delhi and have Airtel's so-called braodband connection.  The speed is awfully slow and I am paying exorbitant rates.  Moreover, I get numerous and highly irritating calls from Airtel on the Airtel landline (that comes with the broadband) disturbing me at all times of the day and night.  Some are for payment reminders. When I told them that I don't need these calls, I was told very rudely, "aisaa phone to aayegaa aapko".

So, sick and tired of Airtel, I really need deliverance.  I will appreciate ot very much if you guys can help me on this. Please let me know how I should go about getting Triband. Is there really a waiting period? Are there agents who will do the paperwork and give me the connection or do I have to go to their office? How much does an unlimited broadband with speeds over 512kbps cost? Is there any installation charge? Will the present telephone line work (there used to be a connection to this apartment earlier)?  These and any other information that might be useful is what I need.

Thanks a ton in advance.



			
				techno_funky said:
			
		

> Due to member request's, I am starting this topic.
> 
> 
> Use this thread to post all your MTNL Triband related questions. Use it to get your MTNL Triband related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more!
> ...


----------



## shilpag2 (Dec 15, 2007)

i have recentlygot triband connection for my office with *UT-300r2u* router. I wish to enable firewall in that. please help as i am not aware of the commands to enable the same.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 21, 2007)

^^just check the usage history page after disconnecting the modem and it gets updated in 3-4 mins or so...
If there is no change then they are not getting counted


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 21, 2007)

^^I think as long as we want modem from them!
I don't think it is like Set Tob Box where the box becomes ours after paying the rent for 4-5 years....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 24, 2007)

My connection is always in stable position .No troubles


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

yes, we have to conyinue paying router rental as long as we use it. if u plan to be using it for a long time, its better to purchase ur own


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 25, 2007)

which of these plans is better..

1. TriB Unlimited 256 K 256 256 Unlimited 949 NA 1 Nil 
2.TriB 749NU Upto 2M 256 256 Unlimited in Night Hrs (00:00-8:00) & 1.25 GB in day (08:00-24:00) 1GB 749 NA 1 Rs 1.00/MB (day hrs)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2007)

^^
the second one.
749NU coz u can DL more in 8 hrs with this plan than what u DL in 24 hrs with 256k UL plan.


----------



## a_tif (Dec 26, 2007)

my net gets dc sometime after 5 am

when i get up at 6 i find that net has got dc,
looking at utorrent time chart i find that it happened sometime after 5am

my downloads  

disconnections at NU time  

that also from past week


----------



## a_tif (Dec 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> mtnl usage site, is it down ?



its always down in last 10 days of the month

use this site instead

*bbhelpdesk.mtnl.net.in/

just cancel authorization

u can use 3rd n 4th options u check ur account.
just enter ur tel number


thier site is insecure even without logging in u can access the 3rd n 4th option


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2007)

2day im going to mtnl to apply for the 949UL plan.
will they change my plan by 1st jan??
those babus are very lazy to change a plan in 3 days


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

Doesnt matter,
what u should do : download as much as u can (from 1st JAN) until the UL plan gets activated. Once it gets activated, all the DATA TRANSFER will become 0.
But if u want to download as much as u MUST ENSURE that the plan will get activated in the month of January or u might get heavy bills on ur current plan


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2007)

^^
bhai kuch samajh nahi aya
UL plan will get activated from the first of this jan itself but the thing is that i will get 2mbps on my UL plan for some time or even for long time if i dont contact them.
MTNL babus are toooo lazy.
my main ques is that will my UL plan get activated from 1 jan or not??
i gave the app today at the MTNL sanchar hatt.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont know about MTNL...
but hear my story :

When i was on HOME 250, i decided to take home ul 900.
I gave form on ...hmm... 27th of july
PLAN wasnt activated on 1st
I dloaded as much as i can with my 2mbps.......on 26th sep they changed it to UL 900 and all the data transfer was 0. :d

Depends when they will activate
if u still cant understand, then IM me


----------



## anispace (Dec 29, 2007)

a_tif said:


> its always down in last 10 days of the month
> 
> use this site instead
> 
> ...



what is this site for? i can check my usage even without logging in


----------



## a_tif (Dec 31, 2007)

anispace said:


> what is this site for? i can check my usage even without logging in



thats what i said

u can check any1's account without loggin in

thats supposed to be the site that mtnl officials use at 1504  

that site is insecure  so we can access 

n it never goes down


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

WTF!!
i gave the app. to change the plan on 29th dec and today is 1st.
i am having 749NU plan and i want 949 UL plan.
whats the prob??neither the speed nor the plan has changed.
saale mtnl wale namune.new year pe to customers ko khush kar do.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 1, 2008)

^^It takes a week or more to get the plan changed and more so coz you had submitted the application late.
Also the 949 UL plan is 799 UL plan!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2008)

Now 999 UL has became 799 UL ,a good reduction of Rs 150 ..today it was in times of India .

good move  by  MTNL  ,but it seems only for delhi users


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 1, 2008)

^^whoa!! and what about 749 NU plan?any reduction.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

SO,what do i do now??


----------



## napster007 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey guys.....any idea when mtnl is going to launch the 2mbps UNLIMITED??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
when i become grandfather  LOL joking
no till 2009.the 949 plan has been changed to 799.
i think the 949 wud be 512K unlimited.if this happens then airtel will be far behind MTNL.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 6, 2008)

ok guys yet another problem.

I think my router is dying.The status light(indicator\led) either stops blinking or remain always on(the manuel says "system failure" for these conditions).It happened every 10 minutes or so the day before yesterday,yesterday worked just fine,now again the same problem today.I have to reboot every time it happens,then it stays connected for 10 minutes or so and then again the status light fuggs up.*Even 192.168.1.1 page doesn't open*.I tried out ubuntu livecd to check whether OS is at fault,its not.

I don't know what is the damn problem.My guess is my router.


And somebody tell me how to get my router changed.and will I get a new router?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 6, 2008)

^^Are you using Ethernet and USB connections on the router simultaneously??
Coz I have the same problem when I do that....
When this happens turn off the router for 10-15 mins and then restart to get 2-3 hours before it happens again


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

^^what?why would I use both of them?And my router just has 4 lan ports,no usb port.

And I don't think I can "turn off the router for 10-15 mins and then restart to get 2-3 hours before it happens again" while sleeping.lol.


How do I get my router changed?And will I get a new one or they will just make a fool out of me?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Alright you are not having the Dlink one that I have..
I use both the ports to connect my PC and laptop simultaneously.
As your router is working it is hard that they will replace it.
Call on 1504 and ask for a router change saying this one is faulty..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

^^I called them up,as expected,they have no clue.also went to local exchange,they din't have any 'newer' pieces.I am going to a bigger exchange 2morrow or day after tomorrow,The JE insured that they will exchange the router, no problem.Lets see what happens.


----------



## ToxicSerpentz (Jan 9, 2008)

I live in mumbai in the suburbs.I have applied for triband twice and have always been told(after a couple of months) that i have dlc lines and won't get triband on my lines. When i spoke to another guy from MTNL,they told me that in other zones,triband is given on dlc lines. 
So exactly what is it about dlc lines? Why can't triband be given on them?
What would it take to get my lines changed to triband enabled lines(whatever they are)?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 9, 2008)

^^they are making a fool out of you.Triband works on normal copper wires which MTNL has been using for years.Abd seriously I don't know the problem with mumbai's MTNL,they make people wait for months for b.band connection!!WTf.Delhi MTNL provided me connection within 2 days(both landline+broadband).And its been working flawlessly.



The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^I called them up,as expected,they have no clue.also went to local exchange,they din't have any 'newer' pieces.I am going to a bigger exchange 2morrow or day after tomorrow,The JE insured that they will exchange the router, no problem.Lets see what happens.



They checked my lien and apparantly the problem was not my router,My phone instrument was creating what they said "25% earth" and that was causing the problems.Its working as of now,even the router setting page is opening without any problems.It'll become clear tonight.I hope the nightmare is over.

Edit:
Nope it aint over,again the same problem has started at 9:30.I am sick of them.Went to the exchange they had no spare\new routers,i'll have to wait.dammit.Strangly it worked flawlessly when the MTNL guy was here,the setting page opened flawlessly and all.Now again the status LED has died on me(I have to restart every 4-5 minutes or so),and the settings page is not opening.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^got a new router today and its all right again(except that the buggers wasted my 10 days of NL plan).


----------



## sharadmumbai (Jan 23, 2008)

Whenever I get a call the Internet automatically disconnects. What could be the problem?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 26, 2008)

Is the MTNl "Check Usage" page active any part of the day? I haven't been able to access it any time for the past several weeks.

The other url mentioned in this thread of bbhelpdesk also seems to be blocked now.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 30, 2008)

just applied for 899\month plan with 256kbps UL + 100 calls free.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 1, 2008)

ax3 said:


> yes its down ....... happens every month end ......


WTh.?How do I check my usage now.!Even the Datafox extension for FF isn't working.


----------



## sharadmumbai (Feb 4, 2008)

Whenever I get a call the Internet automatically disconnects. What could be the problem?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> WTh.?How do I check my usage now.!Even the Datafox extension for FF isn't working.


its easy call the buggers and ask


----------



## mns.saraf (Feb 10, 2008)

sharadmumbai said:


> Whenever I get a call the Internet automatically disconnects. What could be the problem?




connect your telephone in roughter and have only one telephone connection (that also through roughter)


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 10, 2008)

There seems to be problem with the DNS servers of MTNL from yesternight, anyone else faced the problem?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

^^faced that problem couple of times


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 11, 2008)

sharadmumbai : Are you sure you are using splitter the correct way ..? 

UtStar Guide .. Valid for any CPE .. Check the wiring section ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 12, 2008)

^^nope the speeds are ok(256kbps) but there is very high ping rates maybe cos of alternate routings.


----------



## sharadmumbai (Feb 13, 2008)

What is the splitter can u guide me .





it_waaznt_me said:


> sharadmumbai : Are you sure you are using splitter the correct way ..?
> 
> UtStar Guide .. Valid for any CPE .. Check the wiring section ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 14, 2008)

Its down again, the damn thing is down again


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

^^yep it was down in the morning,the same damn dns problem.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 18, 2008)

MTNL has reduced the 256kbps unltd price from 949 to 799 in Delhi.  see here in number 4

*mtnldelhi.in/broadband/triband_tariff.htm

my January bill was down by around 200 rs.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 1, 2008)

Whenever the phone is picked up the net gets disconnected.I have 2 parallel lines under same no.This happens only when the phone not connected to router is picked up.Any solutions.?


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

I am having a similar problem, only that my IPTV goes down, any ideas why?


----------



## napster007 (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you guys have any idea when the 2mbps unlimited will start?????


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 9, 2008)

^^Not in 2008 as far I can see.
I would be glad to see a 512k unlimited from MTNL this year.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 9, 2008)

i heard rumours about it comming out....


----------



## gkpan_wiz (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

I have a UT-304R2 modem
I got this modem from MTNL Delhi


Now I have moved to Noida and I wanted to use the 304R2 modem with Airtel.

The problem is that the UT304R2 firmware seems to have been modified by MTNL (The MTNL logo appears when I open up 192.168.1.1)
Also the modem does not allow me enter The underscore (_) and @ symbol in the user name

Airtel requires the user name to be <Telephone number>_dsl@airtelbroadband.in

I am not sure on how to handle this issue.
I was thinking that maybe I can flash the UT304R2 modem with the orginal firmware. 
I am not able to get the firmware. 

Any suggestions would be apperciated


----------



## gkpan_wiz (Mar 10, 2008)

OK

I found a solution. 
Connect the UT304R2 modem
In Internet Exlporer type in 192.168.1.1
User/Pass is admin/admin (in case you have not changed it)
Enter the telephone number and the password. 
Note: Do not enter the telephone number in the format which Airtel requires
<telephone number>_dsl@airtelbroadband.co.in
Just enter the telephone number (prefix STD code 0120)
Save 
Go to Tools
Go to System
Click on the Save button for "Save Settings to Local Hard Drive"
Save the committedcfg.cfg to your desktop
Open this committedcfg.cfg using notepad
Search for the telephone number
Only one result will be found
suffix the telephone number entry with _dsl@airtelbroadband.in
Save the committedcfg.cfg

The Tools->System
For "Load Settings Local Harddrive" click on Browse
Select the committedcfg.cfg file
Click on Upload

The modem will reboot

BINGO.. Issue resolved

This is just a workaround. 
I am still looking for the firmware for UT304R2. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 10, 2008)

Try looking at the website of UTStarcom.


----------



## gkpan_wiz (Mar 25, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Try looking at the website of UTStarcom.


 

I tried that too. As per my understanding..

1. UT star does not provide firmware to consumers. 
2. Not able to find the firmware for UTStar 304R2

I am facing some issues and would like to some assistance in resolving the issue. 


The following is my setup. 
1. One desktop System - Compaq. 
2. One laptop - Dell 
3. One Laptop - IBM
4. ISP - Airtel Broadband. 
5. One Wireless Router - DI-724P+ - D-Link
*www.dlink.com.my/products/?pid=305
6. One ADSL Modem 
UT-304R2 - UTStar
*www.utstar.com/Solutions/CPE/ADSL_CPE/

ISP Line goes to the UTSTar Modem. 
From UTStar, one network cable goes to the Compaq desktop
Internet is up and running on Desktop
From UTStar, one network cable goes to the D-Link Wiresless Router. 
Connect both laptops using Wireless. 
Internet is up and running on both Laptops. 
IP Address of UTStar modem - 192.168.0.1
IP Address of D-Link Router - 192.168.1.1
From Laptops, I am able to telnet/web admin the D-Link and the UT Star Modem
From Desktop PC, I am able to telnet/web admin the UT Star modem
I am not able to to telnet/web admin the D-Link Router. 
Ping also fails. 
Any suggestions?
1. I would like to telnet/web admin the D-Link Router from the desktop PC
2. I would like to stop telnet/web admin the UT Star from the Laptops.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 3, 2008)

lol...Guess what.? MTNL does not charge you for downloading from torrents.!  I downloaded almost 700 mb from torrents yesterday, but my download limit still shows up as almost full.!Same was the case previous month too.I am not complaining at all.!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 3, 2008)

WTF!

How is it possible!. Is the data not passing from their servers!

Wait for 4-5 days and then tell what is the picture!


----------



## anispace (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ if only this was true. sadly they charge for all downloads includings torrents, limewire etc.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 4, 2008)

Trib unlimited maonthly plan rental (without phone) is Rs. 799. 949 was the old rental.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 4, 2008)

Checked again.Still the same amount of Mbs available. 
Even the "View Session History" doesn't show up the 700 mb downloaded data in any session.!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 4, 2008)

Hang around for 4-5 days.  Or get ready to pay a crazy bill!


----------



## subheet (Apr 7, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> lol...Guess what.? MTNL does not charge you for downloading from torrents.!  I downloaded almost 700 mb from torrents yesterday, but my download limit still shows up as almost full.!Same was the case previous month too.I am not complaining at all.!




wel thats definitely not the case with me......i hav been using torrents for an year and i hav been charged for the downloads both in the 199 plan and NU plan....


----------



## Stick (Apr 7, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Trib unlimited maonthly plan rental (without phone) is Rs. 799. 949 was the old rental.



Is it really unlimited or 1/1.25 GB


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 7, 2008)

^Unlimited


----------



## jacques (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am not able to access hotmail, rediffmail and many other sites.
is anybody know about the issue, and how to over come from this.

Please help me


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes a number of sites are not working for me either. Including hotmail, microsoft sites and gizmodo. Some of them work with anonymizer most of them wont.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 24, 2008)

^^No such problems for me though.


----------



## shady_inc (May 21, 2008)

Is 849 NU a good plan.? I am thinking of getting that in place of my current DSL399 one.Any users here can share their experience.?


----------



## captaincalimatous (May 23, 2008)

hi to every one finally the firmware for both ut300r2 and 304r2 is hear and i am happy to give you people but be care full while updating the firmware better its done by agood person who has knowledge about routers hear are the links
*rapidshare.com/files/116737044/UT300R2_sunil_india_T2D_18_001.img 
*rapidshare.com/files/116826268/UT304R2_bcm_T2D_20_004.img
and the usir id and password is admin and password respectivelly after updating the firmware


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 27, 2008)

Connection down for three days , No avail at customer care service


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 27, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933

Your ID is too long


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 6, 2008)

My connection is down since yesterday


----------



## easy_rahil (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello guys! i m using 799 UNlimited 256 plan from past 2 months. and was very happy becouse connection was too fast. even downloaded files @ speed of 250 kb per second and in my connection page which is ht tp:// 192.168.1.1/. and i saw my speed was DSL 260/2045.
but from past 4 days it is really slow and irritating, now its DSL 260/260.
i have MT modem.
i called thm 1504 but they dont know wht is tht actually.
i wanna know why it happens after 2 months? is it temporary or what? any suggestion to get my older speed back?
any hack? trick or anything?
please suggest me or e mail me : easy_rahil@yahoo.com

thnx


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 1, 2008)

^^The honeymoon period is over!
MTNL guys take their time to downgrade the speed from 2mbps to 256kbps, which is why you were getting high speeds.
You will get 256kbps maximum speed in this plan, you can not get 2mbps


----------



## easy_rahil (Jul 1, 2008)

thn wht is solution? heard about server hack so i can do it myself. any trick?


----------



## subheet (Jul 7, 2008)

i wanna know if there is somethng too....... changed my plan from 199 to 899combo.. had great speed for 5 days but then it has come down to 253/253.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

Is RS working for you guys? All of a sudden it seems everyone with MTNL seems to be blocked out.


----------



## paroh (Jul 28, 2008)

Rapidshare getting this message when trying to open www.rapidshare.com
Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP block 59.170.0.0 - 59.189.0.0 blocked.

Any one of u mail to rapidshare support support@rapidshare.com for the help?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

^Already did that.Don't think they will lift the ban anytime now.I'll have to sell the a/c & continue if this isn't sorted out soon enough.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2008)

Why Rapidhshare blocked mtnl ip's.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 2, 2008)

I have an MTNL Triband Connection
The Link/Act on my DSL 502T gets deactivated every two minutes
I have tried every possible mean to fix the prob (all that has been stated in this thread)
but to no avail
This has been happening for the last 4 weeks
Plz Help as If this doesnt work 
I'm considering moving to airtel BB


----------



## paroh (Aug 2, 2008)

captaincalimatous said:


> hi to every one finally the firmware for both ut300r2 and 304r2 is hear and i am happy to give you people but be care full while updating the firmware better its done by agood person who has knowledge about routers hear are the links
> *rapidshare.com/files/116737044/UT300R2_sunil_india_T2D_18_001.img
> *rapidshare.com/files/116826268/UT304R2_bcm_T2D_20_004.img
> and the usir id and password is admin and password respectivelly after updating the firmware



Please upload this to some other site like easy share as rapidhsare again ban


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 14, 2008)

The Tarriff plans have been revised again. Here are the new plans:

*mtnldelhi.in/revised_bb.doc

256 ultd at 599
512 ultd at 1299 and some new plans are present too.

Night unltd plans are discontinued,, no new registrations, A shame but you can not get everything!


----------



## anubhavj1 (Aug 19, 2008)

But what about exisiting night unlimited users ? will they continue with the same plan or will be automatically reverted to some other plan?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 19, 2008)

Good thing this hasn't been implemented in Mumbai or has it? 

I don't think the existing users should have any issues.When the 256Kbps NU scheme was taken off their grid the existing users still had the option to stay on it or upgrade.Heck my friend still has the 599 NU scheme & continues to get 1Mbps speeds.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 19, 2008)

they will stay night unlimited as long as they don't change their plans methink.


----------



## paroh (Aug 28, 2008)

Most of the time i am getting PPP down and authentication faliure.
Authentication faliure- > even the user name and password is correct

And after making many reboot to the router i get connected .
I even try the  bridge mode but in vain

any idea whats the problem?


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok ppl
i did a really stupid thing. I decided 2 get triband conn disconnected and moved 2 dolphin EDGE. The reason is money. The edge costs four hundred. Tri band cost would be eight hundred even after new rates start in september. I have taken big risk on the three G service. If they keep same plan and give high speed it means the gamble paid off big time. If it does not i am completely pwned. Let us see wat happens


----------



## Techmastro (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys does any noticed that MTNL is also giving free Statis IP on most of the plans. Does any1 tired to avail this?? 
I know there are drawbacks of having statis IP over dynamics still I want to know if any1 contacted MTNL to get statis IP.


----------



## paroh (Sep 2, 2008)

if want static ip mail sdeadsl@bol.net.in with ur connection detail and phone number.
u will get static ip


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 2, 2008)

guys ru able to check ur download usage from 
*register.bol.net.in/htmlui_new/index.html
???

i cant its giving an error...

Failed to Connect

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 172.16.2.73.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2008)

^Its working here.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 3, 2008)

damn it... its not working for me...... crap .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ 

This is also the site address -------> *register.mtnl.net.in/ isint it ??? it works for me this...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

It's working properly fine.Infact it's got a bit faster & seems to open pretty often now.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2008)

Guys, Urgent.

I have the 849 NU plan. 

When I go to register.mtnl.net.in, how do I check the total daytime usage of any particular month?

It shows me just the total volume including the free night time usage/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2008)

Just click on View Session History. It will show you a full record of your download history & that should include your day download as well. For last month's sessions history, click on the 'Last Month Sessions' tab on the left.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2008)

Allwyn, are you from Mumbai? I cant find anything like that in the page. I am the new user series which appends @a to the user name.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes I am from Mumbai. Have been using this service for close to a year now. My page looks something like this:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25826_zhgt1/new.JPG

I'm not sure how if the new login page has been revamped or not but this is how it should look.


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 9, 2008)

True Geek said:


> 200% of wat they promise, atleast in my case
> 
> I hv 256_unltd
> and i generally get 600kbps+(d/l)
> and 200kbps+(u/l)





I have 512 KbPS 
i am getting only 50-60 KBPS 
plzzzzzzzz. let me know If there is a trick....
MAIL:himanshu.game@gmail.com



Ankur Gupta said:


> ^^The honeymoon period is over!
> MTNL guys take their time to downgrade the speed from 2mbps to 256kbps, which is why you were getting high speeds.
> You will get 256kbps maximum speed in this plan, you can not get 2mbps



I enjoyed 2 MBPS for abour 9-10 days
on 512 kbps unlimited........


----------



## rahuljin (Nov 16, 2008)

i have 256kbps UL plan. i got 2mbps speed for about a month.
now its 256kbps only. is there any trick to increase the speed again ???


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 21, 2008)

This is very funny.
See this link: *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tri_faq.htm#26

The FAQs on MTNL website are meant for their customer care executives for answering customer queries.

For example:
Question:Customer says that MTNL website is giving wrong data of usage ?
Answer: You can tell customer not to worry about the Balance MB figure if it is wrong. He will be charged as per his plan and free MBs.

I can't stop laughing


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Dec 15, 2008)

my speed downgraded  2_Mbps to 256Kbps locked up/down both using Plan_256Kbps_UL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

linux_ubuntu said:


> my speed downgraded  2_Mbps to 256Kbps locked up/down both using Plan_256Kbps_UL



They changed my plan from 749NU to 256 kbps accidentally.And now i cant go back to old plan.Why have they discontinued their Night Unlimited plans?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2008)

^they hate you, like all of us.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> They changed my plan from 749NU to 256 kbps accidentally.And now i cant go back to old plan.Why have they discontinued their Night Unlimited plans?


If its their fault and they did it accidentally then you should contact them and they will surely rectify it since its their doing.

I have already booked for mtnl and it should arrive in couple of days but i had one question in mind. Does MTNL ever breakdown?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 24, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^they dont love you, like all of us.



thanks


----------



## saurabh_93 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an unlimited 256kbps conn. for 600Rs and my speed comes around 3mbps.
so, I get a downloading speed between 300KBps-400KBps. the conn. is never dead works great.this is much better my previous sify conn. i used to download around 10-20Gb of data a month.Now a days i don't know what to download.I don't download torrent they are quiet slow


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 5, 2009)

My downloading speed is about 6-7 kbps from past 2 days, is it because of the wire cut in Europe or is it just my connection?


----------



## smukherjee1979 (Jan 12, 2009)

saurabh_93 said:


> I have an unlimited 256kbps conn. for 600Rs and my speed comes around 3mbps.
> so, I get a downloading speed between 300KBps-400KBps. the conn. is never dead works great.this is much better my previous sify conn. i used to download around 10-20Gb of data a month.Now a days i don't know what to download.I don't download torrent they are quiet slow



Hi, 
I have unlimited 512 kbps connexion which i changed over to recently from my earlier 256 kbps night unlimited connexion.
The problem is I have been getting the same 220-230 kbps connexion speeds. I guess all my compaints at 1504 r falling to deaf ears or dumb brains. Could u plz elaborate on how ur connexion has apparently been overperforming by so high a margin...?
And secondly, could any1 plz help me out by providing any conatct nos other than those 15** BSs where at least 1 guy with tech-brain can be found...?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 12, 2009)

smukherjee1979 said:


> Hi,
> I have unlimited 512 kbps connexion which i changed over to recently from my earlier 256 kbps night unlimited connexion.
> The problem is I have been getting the same 220-230 kbps connexion speeds. I guess all my compaints at 1504 r falling to deaf ears or dumb brains. Could u plz elaborate on how ur connexion has apparently been overperforming by so high a margin...?
> And secondly, could any1 plz help me out by providing any conatct nos other than those 15** BSs where at least 1 guy with tech-brain can be found...?


Try contacting your local MTNL, they must be having a customer care service for Triband also.


----------



## smukherjee1979 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Try contacting your local MTNL, they must be having a customer care service for Triband also.



Yes,
contacting the guys at my local mankhurd xchange on the fone did not work...as they simply dont lift those damn fones...u call them...it comes busy...the next moment u call again and the fone keeps ringing... 
i called the GM office of my zone and a fine lady responded well...but unfortunately the prob was way beyond her technical range...however, she gave me nos of divisional engineer (DE) alongwith the mobile nos...
the DE was not at office when i called at 12:15 hrs, i called at the mobile and he was on train...probably on his way to office...at 12:15 hrs...
after half an hr i called the office no again and this time he responded...too politely for a mtnl person...but as usual he found the problem weird and took my mob no. and told me he would call later after checking with his computer and stuff...
lets see...!


----------



## vajpayee (Jan 12, 2009)

my mtnl got erratic most of the times adsl blinks and stays stable for just 1 minute and again goes off and this series goes on. i called the people even they came and tried out but couldnt rectify it. whats the matter? how to solve it?


----------



## smukherjee1979 (Jan 12, 2009)

vajpayee said:


> my mtnl got erratic most of the times adsl blinks and stays stable for just 1 minute and again goes off and this series goes on. i called the people even they came and tried out but couldnt rectify it. whats the matter? how to solve it?



This thing sounds familiar...i have xperienced this and in fact, still happens occasionally...i simply keep the modem on and let it continue its erratic behavior...after waiting for, say, some good half and hr...the light calms down to steadiness...
but beware, this is not always the case...there r real disturbance in mtnl network in some areas, as mine, and it wont normally auto-correct...on such occasions i switch off the modem and go to sleep...
the next day its a safe bet normally that the modem will behave properly...
for ur case, since the mtnl guys couldnt solve the prob, it might be a toughie...the prob may be in the modem, in which case u can ask for a replacement...but then again, its mtnl we r takling abt...and the tech-kno-how of those guys visiting ur home is questionable...



smukherjee1979 said:


> Yes,
> contacting the guys at my local mankhurd xchange on the fone did not work...as they simply dont lift those damn fones...u call them...it comes busy...the next moment u call again and the fone keeps ringing...
> i called the GM office of my zone and a fine lady responded well...but unfortunately the prob was way beyond her technical range...however, she gave me nos of divisional engineer (DE) alongwith the mobile nos...
> the DE was not at office when i called at 12:15 hrs, i called at the mobile and he was on train...probably on his way to office...at 12:15 hrs...
> ...




I called them (thats xpected...they never call u back)...and the DE told me its done, i would see the changed speeds after i reached home from office...also asked to give him feedback... 
and voila...my speed's averaging 560 kbps...now thts something positive...


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 12, 2009)

mtnl working fine for me.......
no bugs.......no problems
i m using it since sept and never got any kind of prob.......!!
my speed also sometimes rises to near abt 2 Mbps.......i hav 256ul conn......but not always.............
whats the matter......???


----------



## smukherjee1979 (Jan 13, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> mtnl working fine for me.......
> no bugs.......no problems
> i m using it since sept and never got any kind of prob.......!!
> my speed also sometimes rises to near abt 2 Mbps.......i hav 256ul conn......but not always.............
> whats the matter......???



some good karma may be...
i never got conn speeds more than 120 kBps...thts nearly 1 mBps...in my earlier 849 NU plan...
the 256 kbps UL plan is capped at 256 kbps...
thts the probs with UL conn...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 13, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> mtnl working fine for me.......
> no bugs.......no problems
> i m using it since sept and never got any kind of prob.......!!
> my speed also sometimes rises to near abt 2 Mbps.......i hav 256ul conn......but not always.............
> whats the matter......???


You mean the 600 walla plan? 256 kbps unlimited connection right?

I was planning on taking that plan from now on so i wanted to know whats the average speed you get while downloading?


----------



## A.Bharathi chellakkannan (Feb 6, 2009)

hii all,
i hav a mtnl triband connection in my deskptop n its working fine,recently i am also using a latptop of my brother n i wish 2 use da same triband connection 2 surf the net 4m laptop itself bt am facing few diffculties in it....
i installed da driver 4 dlink in my laptop n when i connect the ethernet wire 2 da laptop n router(DSL-502T)the ethernet LED does glow in the router bt 4 sum reason i am not able 2 go 2 da address 192.168.1.1 4m laptop to configure my settings...
i hav properly configured da IP settings un my laptop.......
pls help


----------



## WTF BC (Feb 21, 2009)

How is MTNL ping>?


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 22, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> You mean the 600 walla plan? 256 kbps unlimited connection right?
> 
> I was planning on taking that plan from now on so i wanted to know whats the average speed you get while downloading?



ya it cost me 650 bucks with modem.........
as i told i got avg d/l speed of around 40 kbps........but sometime it shooks to 100 kBps while downloading from torrent.......

the highest speed that i got was 180 kBps......
but not always.........!!!
but im happy with it........


----------



## jkjllkj (Mar 4, 2009)

*Water pipes*

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings *www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm  there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## irock4m.mobi (Apr 1, 2009)

what speed you get ??




--------------------------
visit www.irock4m.mobi  exclusive.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
what speed you get ??


----------



## mail2die (May 8, 2009)

*849 NU problem*

hi
From 1st may i shifted 2 849 NU plan
my plan is changed but my speed is still as previous ....
getting 25kb/s download speed ..i called 1504 they r saying we will solve problem.from 1 st may .....no reply.....i also called 2 local exchange.....
m using MT 882 router provided by mtnl 

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/2383/34252704.jpg


----------



## pr.itdude (May 8, 2009)

same problem here in delhi........!!!
I hav shifted from 256kbps ul plan to 2mbps 500 plan.......!!
But i am still getting the same 25-30kbps d/l and browsing speed...!!
They hav changed my plan but not the speed.......and i got frustrated past a week.......y dont they rectify that.......i am paying for 2mbps plan but getting of 256kbps.........

I talked to their noob.........err...no not noob their idiot/stupid/**** customer care ppl....(i think they r not there for caring us but for irritating us)
After a lot of enquiry they just able to tell me that there is some problem from exchange server, so they cant help me more....and it will be resolved soon......!!!!

MTNL is best but when something goes wrong.....its worst...!!!


----------



## paroh (May 8, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> same problem here in delhi........!!!
> I hav shifted from 256kbps ul plan to 2mbps 500 plan.......!!
> But i am still getting the same 25-30kbps d/l and browsing speed...!!
> They hav changed my plan but not the speed.......and i got frustrated past a week.......y dont they rectify that.......i am paying for 2mbps paln but getting of 256kbps.........
> ...



Customer service is not at all good.


----------



## pr.itdude (May 9, 2009)

@ mail2die, have ur problem sorted out.......??
Well, i called the CC again, now they gave me an e-mail id and told me to mail my problem. It seems this is a general email id for all speed problem, here it is : bbspeed@bol.net.in


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

hey guys.....
my problem sorted out........now my speed is according to my current plan (2Mbps)
Now MTNL had corrected their fault.....and when i did the speed test, just  minutes ago, i got to know i am getting fu***ng higher speed ...!!! 

*www.speedtest.net/result/486630363.png

although the speed varies from 1.5 Mbps to 6Mbps (yes, sometimes upto 6Mbps, may b bcoz i hav choosen New delhi server and i am in new delhi too )
but now i am getting avg b/w speed around 2.8 Mbps. hurrrray !!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 2, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> hey guys.....
> my problem sorted out........now my speed is according to my current plan (2Mbps)
> Now MTNL had corrected their fault.....and when i did the speed test, just  minutes ago, i got to know i am getting fu***ng higher speed ...!!!
> 
> ...


congrats....


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

but i must tell u that....this all happen after a month of  complaining n screwing head with them........at last, some relief after a lots of pain.......!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

@ ravi, thnx bro.!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 2, 2009)

as i guessed right, now my speed is not exceeding 1.8 Mbps and i am getting an avg b/w speed around 1.7 Mbps.........earlier in the morning it was fluctuating between 2-4 Mbps and once it shook to 6 Mbps..........but for a few hours now its around 1.7 Mbps which is right acc to my plan 
so still i am a happy man 

*www.speedtest.net/result/486968771.png


----------



## darpanmehta (Jun 7, 2009)

*"Cannot communicate with Primary DNS Server" Please help*

I just got my 999 unlimited broadband plan and the MTNL guy has installed the modem (SAM 300 AX Sterlite) and done some settings - I run Vista on my laptop. However, I have been unable to connect to the internet.  When I double click on the LAN connection in the system tray, it shows that the access is Local ONly and when i RAN A diagnostic its says, "It cannot communicate with Primary DNS Server 203.94.227.70). Can you please guide on how to resolve this ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 7, 2009)

try changing the dns to :
primary : 208.67.222.222
alternate : 208.67.220.220

or 

primary : 59.185.0.50
alternate : 203.94.227.70


----------



## technical_guy (Feb 8, 2010)

*How to connect multiple computers to the mtnl router?*

How to connect multiple computers to the mtnl router?
How to configure the indivdual PC's in order to access net from all 4 connected computers (4 computers since the mtnl router has 4 slots). 

Pls let me knw how to go about..


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Apr 24, 2010)

Guys i got my connection yesterday. Mine is 512 unlimited one.
Problem is that i can browse smoothly but none of my torrents are workin. Please help.


----------



## ballistictushar (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Friends
I m too MTNL triband customer from Mumbai and currently using plan 599 unlimited with speed of 512 Kbps..

My problem is that i m getting 512 Kbps speed while checking through speed test but while download files from few sites (like filehippo) i m not able to get proper download speed..say from 2Kbps to 10 Kbps 

but while downloading from sites like google(gtalk, picasa) or from nokia (pc suite or another) i get speed upto 60 Kbps. 

when i try to contact 1504 they are unable to solve my query they say we have no idea about sites check ur speed on mumbai.mtnl.in

even i tried to cross check that whether particular sites may having problem but my friend who lives in another area but having same connection doesn't face any such problem, even tried after formating my pc then also nuthing worked. 

Please help me..where exactly problem is.

I m using Dlink 2640U and tried both the ways..by ethernet and by wireless same problem exist.

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

*www.speedtest.net/result/796199534.png


----------



## masoomac (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All, Thanks in advance for help and advice on this...

*Current set up:*

*ISP: *
MTNL, Mumbai, Thane region.

*Hardware: *
1 PC, 1 laptop. D-Link, DSL-502T router (modem), SMC WBR14-G wifi router. PC connected to wifi router with lan cable and laptop connects through wifi router.

*Problem:*
Frequent disconnection (every 10 mins) even though ADSL line is lit steadily and all other lights functioning normally.

*Observations:*
The DSL-502T router settings automatically resets from PPPOE to bridged mode. So if we manually restart adsl router and then change setting to PPPOE internet connectivity starts and goes on for about 10 mins to half hour. Then back to square one.

*Current solution:*
We now have connected DSL-502T router directly to PC with lan cable and set router to bridged mode. This is working fine and even connection drops the redial option is activated and we nearly have continous connectivity.

*Why we still need a SOLUTION:*
The current solution means that i have no internet on my laptop (coz bridge mode doesn't work with the SMC wifi router and only if pc is directly connected to the DSL-502T).  

Please guide!
Warm regards


----------



## shank_linux (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,
i am able to do port forwarding . but when i try to access my from outside my network. with my live ip. i get default page of the mtnl which we normally get when we ping
http //192.168.1.1
So, how to hide it some one old me that the setting has to be done on ACL section of the mtnl.
Please guide me, My exams are near and i want to display my website hosted to the college. I want to host this website and later remotely access it so as to complete my "server maintenance on Linux" project.

Your reply is my 2nd step when i would be able to access my website from other n/w and not now

Thanx


----------

